# BUDAPEST | Public Transport



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Móricz Zsigmond square on the 18th of August












































And the good news is that the tramline 41 and 47 was reopened on the very same day








Bocskai road on the 18th of August,surface works almost finished.



































Fővám square on the 18th of August












































Because of both Saint Gellért square and Fővám square is closed from traffic,a logical step was to close down the Szabadság bridge too,and renovate it.

















Móricz Zsigmond square on the 1st of September


























September,the 3rd. The lower embankment has been reopened for traffic.








Tétényi road,on the 3rd of September.












































Rákóczi square, the 9th of August


























On the 4th of September,there was a ground collapse at Tétényi road,no-one was hurt.The accident happened at a site where they were constructing a ventilation tube for the arriving TBM(which was ~10metres from the station).






































































































































Cementing the wall of the collapse








Nice vehicle at Fővám square,but the pics was taken when the place was still closed.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

On the 13th of September,the first TBM reached Tétényi road,where it will undergo some repairs,and then it will continue its journey under the ground.






























































TBM at Tétényi road





















































Saint Gellért square, on the 28th of September


























Móricz Zsigmond square on the 29th of September



































Saint Gellért square on the 29th of September

















Fővám square on the 29th of September












































Kálvin square on the 29th of September






























































This is the current state of the new metro line in Budapest.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are the technical details of the news line:
The map of the line:









Staions from south to north: 

_Kelenföld Railway Station_
Length of the station: 90 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 970 m2
Underground depth: -16,4 m
Number of escalators: 6+3
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 2
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform deep-level station

_Tétényi road_
Length of the station: 85 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 1100 m2
Underground depth: -14,5 m
Number of escalators: 4
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1
Construction system: open
Station type: middle-platform 

_Bocskai road_
Length of the station: 125 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 775 m2
Underground depth: -15,6 m
Number of escalators: 3+3
Number of elevators: 4
Number of exits: 1+1
Construction system: open
Station type: middle-platform 

_Móricz Zsigmond square_
Length of the station: 106 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 1050 m2
Underground depth: -24,0 m
Number of escalators: 4
Number of elevators: 3+3
Number of exits: 2
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform 

_Saint Gellért square_
Length of the station: 87 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 820 m2
Underground depth: -31,0 m
Number of escalators: 4+4
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform 

_Fővám square_
Length of the station: 87 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 820 m2
Underground depth: -30,0 m
Number of escalators: 4+4
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform 

_Kálvin square_
Length of the station: 83 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 925 m2
Underground depth: -22,4 m
Number of escalators: 11
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1+1 deep-level change connection
Construction system: open
Station type: middle-platform 

_Rákóczi square_
Length of the station: 106 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 950 m2
Underground depth: -23 m
Number of escalators: 8
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform 

_Népszínház street_
Length of the station: 91 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 930 m2
Underground depth: -16,7 m
Number of escalators: 3
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 1
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform 

_Keleti Railway Terminal_
Length of the station: 83 m
Length of the platform: 80 m
Effective platform area: 1100 m2
Underground depth: -14 m
Number of escalators: 6+6
Number of elevators: 2
Number of exits: 2
Construction system: mixed
Station type: middle-platform deep-level station


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

^^ 
Great pics RawLee, thank you for sharing. kay:

In 1998, I stayed in hotel near Kelenfoldi station and remember that have to take bus to Deli PU to catch M2 line to go in city centre. Now it will be possible by M4 only. kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Awesome pics.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are the stations' 3D drawings, their locations in the city with exits and their longitudinal sections:
From south to north(last 4 stations to the north are planned extensions)








*Kelenföld Railway station*


























*Tétényi road*

















*Bocskai road*-this is a simple plan


























*Móricz Zsigmond square*


























*Saint Gellért square*


























*Fővám square*


























*Kálvin square*


























*Rákóczi square*


























*Népszínház street*


























*Keleti Railway Terminal*


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the design of the stations, forgive me if it says it clearly... But when is the first section supposed to open?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

iampuking said:


> I love the design of the stations, forgive me if it says it clearly... But when is the first section supposed to open?


End of 2008 is planned,but delay is possible.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Not long left then... When did construction start?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

iampuking said:


> Not long left then... When did construction start?


TBM started this summer,station construction early this year. Some reconstructions of the areas of the future stations(underpasses,square reconstructions)happened last year. A lot of stuff are happening simultaneously with the construction. For example,there is a bridge between Saint Gellért and Fővám squares,which badly needed reconstruction(some parts were left intact from WWII),and it is closed now. And a subterranean parking lot will be constructed(supposedly)at Saint Gellért square. At Kelenföld Railway station,the bus terminal is put underground,and a parking lot is built(supposedly).


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

RawLee said:


> End of 2008 is planned,but delay is possible.


The first section (Between Kelenföld pu. subway station and Keleti pu. subway station) is planned to be opened in late 2010. Extension until Bosnyák square is planned to be opened two years later, in 2012.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

iampuking said:


> Not long left then... When did construction start?


RawLee made a pretty good summary here! For farther info on this project You can check out the Metro 4 Budapest thread in the Central European forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446547

We will try to keep You Guys informed here too.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some new pics
station at Bocskai road












































station at Fővám square












































station at Saint Gellért square












































station at Kálvin square












































starting area and future "Kelenföld Railway station"station












































station at Móricz Zsigmond square












































station at Népszínház street












































station at Rákóczi square












































station at Tétényi road


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

oh wow, i love this metro!


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Qtya said:


> RawLee made a pretty good summary here! For farther info on this project You can check out the Metro 4 Budapest thread in the Central European forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446547
> 
> We will try to keep You Guys informed here too.


Thank you


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Photo update on the u/c Fővám tér subway station*

Photos were taken yesterday via mobile phone: The "tunnel" and stop of tram line 2 will be totally rebuilt and extended... I'm really looking forward to see it when finished... Can't hardly wait...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Photo update on the u/c Kálvin tér subway station*

Photos were taken also yesterday:


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

just amazing, some of the best designed subway stations i've seen.

I love european international style of architecture design.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some "aerials" I madesorry for the blurr in advance!)
















































































Reconstruction of Szabadság bridge

























































































I thought we were building a metro,not a battlefield for paintball...


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/budapest/budapest_gallery.htm


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

*Public transportation of Budapest*

I would like to present you the public transportation of Budapest, the capitol of Hungary. The city currently has 3 metro lines, 15 trolley lines, 31 tramlines, 4 HÉV (suburban rail) lines, more than 200 daytime buslines and 35 night buslines, a cogwheel line, a chairlift, a funicular and a shipline.

Metros

M1 “yellow” line.
The M1 line is the oldest on continental Europe, and the second oldest after the London Tube. The original route had an overground segment, but it was deconstructed when the line was extended northwards in 1973 during its renovation. The line was reconstructed in 1995 too. There are 11 stations on the route.




































M2 “red” line.
The M2 line is the 2nd oldest in Budapest, it was built between 1970 and 72, and currently the only line that crosses the Danube. It features 11 stations. The line in the recent years has been renovated. Daily ridership on the line is about 450000. The line could be united with the Gödöllő HÉV line, but for political reasons, this is in the distant future (note: the terminals of the lines are on opposite sides of a junction).
Old view on Deák sqr station








Renovated station at Kossuth Lajos sqr








New vehicles for the line, which will arrive in 2008.








And the old ones


















M3 “blue” line.
The M3 line is the “newest” line in Budapest. It was built between 1976-90. This is the longest line in the city, with 20 stations. Renovation could possibly take place in the next decade. ~620000 people use the line daily.



























M4 “green” line.
The M4 line is currently under construction. More can be found about it here and here










M5 line
The M5 line is only a plan, which aims to connect the Szentendre HÉV line in the north with the Ráckeve and Csepel HÉV lines in the south, forming a very long, cross-city route.










HÉV lines

HÉV means “*H*elyi *é*rdekű *v*asút”, local interest rail. They connect Budapest with the neighboring settlements.

Szentendre HÉV line.
The Szentendre HÉV line connects Budapest with the city of Szentendre in the north. Currently, it’s the only HÉV line on the Buda side of the river. Many tourists use this line while going to Szentendre. There are plans to unite this line with 2 other HÉV lines in the south with the M5 metro, which would form a cross-city route, through downtown, which would spare much time for its passengers.
At the Batthyány sqr terminal of the line in Budapest








Vehicles at Szentendre at the line’s terminal









Gödöllő HÉV line
This line connect Budapest with the city of Gödöllő in the east. This line could be easily turned into a metro extension, since its terminal in Budapest is just across the street from the M2 metro line’s terminal. The line has a branch line towards Csömör.
The line at its terminal at Örs Vezér sqr








Aerial of Örs Vezér sqr. M2 metro line’s terminal on the right, the Gödöllő HÉV line’s terminal in the middle.









Csepel HÉV line
The Csepel HÉV line is the shortest of the 4. It connects the Csepel island with downtown Budapest. This is the only line that doesn’t leave Budapest. There are plans to unify this line with the Szentendre and Ráckeve HÉV lines via M5 metro.
Station of Csepel HÉV line at Lágymányos bridge








Vehicles of the line









Ráckeve HÉV line
The longest of the 4 lines, this takes you to Ráckeve, which is ~35km south of Budapest in air.







Tramlines

Budapest has 31 tramlines. Some of them are only branch lines of others. The numbering of the lines don’t represent anything. There are historical reasons behind the numbering, which I wont explain, mainly because of lack of sources.

Line 1
Line 1 is a “circular” line. Start in north Buda and ends in south Pest, doing a half circle. It will se an extension in 2008, when it will be extended to south Buda.


















Line 1A
Line 1A is a shorter version of line 1. It only goes until Népliget. And it doesn’t go on weekends and work-free days.


















Line 2
Line 2 travels mostly along the Danube of the left bank. It’s a very scenic route, tourists like it very much. It is currently cut in half, and only goes until Havas str, because a station of M4 metro at Fővám sqr is under construction. The southern half of the line is substituted with buses.


















Line 3
Line 3 is a busy route, which connects south Pest with eastern Pest. It is to be extended next year.


















Line 4
Line 4 is an almost circular line, connecting north-central Buda with south-central Buda, while doing a big half-circle in downtown Pest.


















Line 6
Line 6 is almost the same as line 4, it only differs in 1 station in the south. But line 6 has a greater potential, because it can easily be connected with line 61, thus forming a whole circle. 
Both lines are serviced by the brand new, huge Siemens Combino Supra NF12 Budapest trams. These are 52m long trams. The common part of the lines has a daily ridership around 200000. In rush our, trams come every 1-3 minutes.


















Line 12
Line 12 serves partially the district Újpalota, and Újpest. Shares the track with line 14 on much of its route.

















Line 14
Line 14 is a tramline in northern Pest. Its purpose is to connect the areas of districts Újpest and Angyalföld to downtown Budapest which are not in the area of metro line M3. There are plans of either extending it to Nyugati Railway station or connecting it with line 47-49, which would form a north Pest-south Buda axis.


















Line 17
Line 17 is a tramline in northern Buda. It brings people to line 4-6, although it’s not a very frequent one, and is heavily traffic-dependent, because it doesn’t run on dedicated track all the way.


















Line 18
Line 18 is a north-south line in Buda, and is a very long line. It connects northern Buda with southern Buda, while touching all major transportation hubs in Buda.


















Line 19
Line 19 connects southwestern Buda with the Buda side of downtown. 


















Line 24
Line 24 connects Keleti Railway Terminal with south Pest, and Ráckeve HÉV line.



























Line 28
Line 28 is an important connection for southeastern-Pest, because this is the only tram connection of this area.











Line 30
Line 30 offers rail connection to the residents of south Pest.


















Line 30A
Line 30A is a short one, and it’s a very short segment of line 30.











Line 37
Line 37 is a parallel line of line 28, although line 37 goes another way on ~50% of the route, but they have the same terminal at the end of the line.


















Line 37A
Line 37A is a shorter version of 37 and they use the same track all the way.


















Line 41
Line 41 connects southwestern Buda with downtown. The line goes extremely out of the city, literally ending at the border of Budapest.


















Line 41A
Line 41A is a shorter version of line41. It ends in south Buda, but doesn’t go to the west.











Line 42
Line 42 is also a short tramline, it is to bring the residents of southeastern Pest to the nearest metro station at Határ road.











Line 47
Line 47 connect downtown Pest with south Buda. Its currently closed on the Pest side, because there are 2 metro stations constructed on its route. It is to be either extended to Nyugati Railway station, or connected with line 14.











Line 49
Line 49 connects Kelenföld Railway station with downtown Pest. Almost all of its route is on the route of the under construction M4 metro. It is to be either extended to Nyugati Railway station, or connected with line 14.


















Line 50
Line 50 connects southeastern Pest with the nearest metro station at Határ road. The line almost reaches Ferihegy 2 airport.


















Line 52
Line 52 connects south Pest with the Határ road metro station.


















Line 56
The current line 56 is a new one. It connects north and south Buda. The line is a mix of line 18 and line 49. The original line ended at Moszkva sqr, but it was extended to the current route.



























Line 59
Line 59 is also a modified one. Originally, it ended at Moszkav sqr, but it was extended 3 stations on the route of line 56 northwards.



























Line61
Line 61 is the counterpart of line 6. Both line’s terminals are Moszkva and Móricz Zsigmond sqr. This is the reason why their unification was proposed.



























Line62
Line 62 shares its track with line 69 and line3.


















Line67
Line67 is an anomaly in the system. The line is closed for some years, and buses substitute it. Part of its route will be the extension of the under construction M4 metro.











Line69
Line69 connects northeastern Pest with the nearest metro station at Mexikói road.


















Trolleys
Trolleys are electric buses that follow overhead wires from which they get the electricity. There are 15 Trolley lines in Budapest. Their numbering starts at 70, because the first line started on the 70th anniversary of Stalin’s birthday.

Line 70
Line 70 travels through downtown Budapest. It was the first line in Budapest, started in 1949.


















Line 72


















Line 73











Line 74











Line 74A


















Line 75


















Line 76


















Line 77


















Line 78











Line 79


















Line 80


















Line 81


















Line82


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the effort you put in. I really enjoyed reading. 
Can you give some information on the frequency of the tram lines?
Thanks


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Of course! Here they are(1st number rush hour,2nd number not in RH;and everything is minute):
Line 1: 6 7
Line 1A: 6 9
Line 2: 5 6
Line 3: 7 10
Line 4: 4 4-5 
Line 6: 4 4-5 (out of 19 stations,only 1 differ from line 4,so image that frequency)
Line 12: 15 15
Line 14: 5 7-8
Line 17: 10 10
Line 18: 5-7 10
Line 19: 7-8 7-8
Line 24: 4-8 7-8
Line 28: 8 8
Line 30: comes at every hour 15,35,55(so 20min)
Line 30A: comes at every hour 05,25,45(so 20min)
Line 37: 8 15
Line 37A: 8 15
Line 41: comes at every hour 10,25,40,55(so 15min)
Line 41A: 15 doesnt go out of RH
Line 42: 10 15
Line 47:-out of service,currently
Line 49:-out of service,currently
Line 50: 3-4 5-6
Line 52: 10 15
Line 56: 3-6 10
Line 59: 8 10
Line 61: 5 7-8
Line 62: 6 10
Line 67:-out of service for some time,substitute bus comes every 15min
Line 69: 5-7 10


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Are there information about the frequencies of the 35 night buses lines ?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I was really impressed with the transit system while I was there last year.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

Very impressive thread. Thanks for all the work you put into cataloguing all of this.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Very impressive. From the pics, it seems as though Budapest has a great system.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabio1976 said:


> Are there information about the frequencies of the 35 night buses lines ?


Here is the map:








and the schedule(in min):
901: 30
906: 10(6 on friday and saturday)
907: 30
908: 30 and 60,depends on location(I suppose not all goes until the end)
909: 30
914: 30
921: 60
922: only 3 goes,at 0:18,1:18 and 2:48
923: 30
930: 30
931: 60
937: only 1 goes,at 0:54
938: only 2 goes,at 0:50 and 2:20
940: only 2 goes,at 0:00 and 1:00,leaves the city
941: 120
943: 90
950: 20
950/950A: 10
952: 30
956: 60
960: irregular,mostly 15.
963: 60,last bus 90
966: only goes once on the first part of its route,then from Pesterzsébet,60
969: 60
972: only goes twice,0:36 and 1:36 and leaves the city
973: 30
979/979A:complex schedule,depends on line and time,30 or 60(here)
980: 60
992: only goes at 0:53 and leaves the city
994: 30
996/996A: 30
997: 30-60-60-90-30
998: 30
999: only goes twice,at 0:30 and 1:30


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a map of entire Budapest(over 10MB!!!) with the metros and tramlines.
http://imagination.hu/bb/bp_masstransportaton_hq.jpg
(made by me,hosted by tesyxus)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are some more "exotic" vehicles we have in Budapest:
Fogaskerekű(Cogwheel)


























Libegő(Chairlift)

















Sikló(Funicular)

















funicular with the 0km stone,from which the distances in Hungary are measured.








And we have a ship route too,but I cant find pics about the ships...but here is the route:


----------



## blogen (Mar 24, 2007)

The evolution of the tram system:

1915
1930
1941
1952
1962
1970
1977
1998
2000
2007

and future:

2011
2024

www.villamosok.hu


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

great explanation... every line described in few words, map from GE adds nice visualisation of planning, and few pics from trams... 
nicely done, great work... tnx


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

DJZG said:


> great explanation... every line described in few words, map from GE adds nice visualisation of planning, and few pics from trams...
> nicely done, great work... tnx


Those maps of the individual lines are just parts of this map:



RawLee said:


> Here is a map of entire Budapest(over 10MB!!!) with the metros and tramlines.
> http://imagination.hu/bb/bp_masstransportaton_hq.jpg
> (made by me,hosted by tesyxus)


Which is the full-sized version of this(trolley lines are not (yet)on it):


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

RawLee said:


> Those maps of the individual lines are just parts of this map:
> 
> 
> Which is the full-sized version of this(trolley lines are not (yet)on it):


ofcourse i've seen it 
very nice and detailed satellite image with network... 
only one remark... the numbers on lines are missing... it would be nice to wrote them also...;-)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Currently,I'm working on a similar thing about the national railways...that will be a long work. Maybe after that.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

I've seen videos of their trams on YouTube, and even the biggest light rail supporter would have to admit they move bloody slowly. Why does their system have such substandard performance?


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

RawLee said:


> Currently,I'm working on a similar thing about the national railways...that will be a long work. Maybe after that.




i have tried to do something like that on Zagreb, but i couldn't fix position... didn't understand why this is happening, i think cause of the Earth's round shape... 
can you tell me, how did you merge those pictures without errors...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Electrify said:


> I've seen videos of their trams on YouTube, and even the biggest light rail supporter would have to admit they move bloody slowly. Why does their system have such substandard performance?


Because those trams are not for purposes americans use them. There are stations 300m away. These collect people,at every corner,if needed. And most of the track is old.
BTW,every single tramline in america(or in most of the world) would look substandard,compared to this:
1-3min frequency of these:











DJZG said:


> i have tried to do something like that on Zagreb, but i couldn't fix position... didn't understand why this is happening, i think cause of the Earth's round shape...
> can you tell me, how did you merge those pictures without errors...


There are lot of errors in it. But I've used canon's merger.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

DJZG said:


> i have tried to do something like that on Zagreb, but i couldn't fix position... didn't understand why this is happening, i think cause of the Earth's round shape...
> can you tell me, how did you merge those pictures without errors...


Here is the detailed way I did it:
I've chosen a height,at which most streets are visible(3,67km in this case).
Then I've made an imaginary grid. I took pics of the first part of the city(top left element). Then I kept about 3cm wide zone on the next image that is same on the image next to it(or above/below). When I had 8,I used the merger to check for errors. An error was when the image was not horizontally merged(see the bottom right corner? There is a huge error somewhere there,but since that part of the city was only needed because my merger needs equal number of images in every row/column in a matrix,I didnt correct it.). So if the 8 were good,I took an other row/column. And so on,until I got the final,13(row)*9(column) resolution.


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

precious presentation, RawLee! kay:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of the 3rd of June, the south TBM is at Móricz station, while the north TBM is either at Bocskai or en route to Móricz. South TBM will soon go on to Gellért(Kelenföld->Tétényi->Bocskai->Móricz->Gellért->Fővám->Kálvin->Rákóczi->Népszínház->Keleti).

Some pics about the current state of the pics. Pics are either from the respecive thread in Euroscrapers/Hungary or http://felulet.blogspot.com/ .

Móricz as of 2nd of June


















Tétényi as of 27th of May and 24th of April


















Ramp to depot near Kelenföld station as of 25th of May


















Fővám station as of 20th of May and 19th of May



























Gellért station as of 2nd of May









Rákóczi station as of 14th of May









Kálvin as of 23rd of April


















Keleti as of 8th of April


















Népszínház station as of 8th of April


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Further news is that phase II (Keleti->Dózsa->Hungária->Róna->Bosnyák) has got "rail approval" from the authorities. There are still some approvals left to be acquired, but its highly probable it will be built after phase I is finished,mainly because the documentation of the project(for the EU funding) that will be sent to Bruxelles will include the costs of that segment too.
There are no news from phase III yet,that would be 2 stations long from Kelenföld westwards.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Great thread !!!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you! Sorry for the too many pics,but I feel "obliged" to update you on the happenings,but replies are scarce...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some real shots of the trains,probably ours(judging from the headlights) at the french testing facility. Actually,these will run on the M2 line,but the same type will be used on the M4 line too.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24038250&postcount=836


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of the 17th of August, both TBMs have stopped between Móricz and Gellért,as the constructor didnt have approval for a connecting tunnel,and they will have to stay that way for about a month or so.
(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti).

(pics are Methan's at felulet.blogspot.com)

Szent Gellért square station


















Bocskai road station


Rákóczi square station









Kálvin square station


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is a great thread with great information about a great project in a fantastic city!:applause:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

And a little "graph" about the possible(surfaced) future extensions of the line:

Phase I(under construction)
Phase II(getting approvals)
Phase III
M4+

aaaaaaaCampona
aaaaaaaaaaaa^
aaaaaaaaaaaa| 
aaaaaaaBudafok-belváros
aaaaaaaaaaaa^
aaaaaaaaaaaa| 
aaaaaaaBudafok-Albertfalva 
aaaaaaaaaaaa^
aaaaaaaaaaaa| 
Virágpiac->Kelenföld->Tétényi->Bocskai->Móricz->Gellért->Fővám->Kálvin->Rákóczi->Népszínház->Keleti
->Dózsa György->Hungária->Róna->Bosnyák


What do you think?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

^ When the metro line 4 will be complete?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Qtya said:


> The first section (Between Kelenföld pu. subway station and Keleti pu. subway station) is planned to be opened in late 2010. Extension until Bosnyák square is planned to be opened two years later, in 2012.


^^


Junkie said:


> ^ When the metro line 4 will be complete?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Wow I thought very soon, but seems that this project has lot to do. Thanks


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Junkie said:


> ^ Wow I thought very soon, but seems that this project has lot to do. Thanks


Hopefully,the project wont stop until it reaches neighbouring settlements...though metro 5 might step in...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

There are/will be some changes in network,mostly to buslines,but it will also affect trams and the metro too. Here's a map of the changing lines:









In order to make the system more "simple",tramlines 30 and 30A will be renamed 21 and 21A to avoid confusion with other lines with the same number
Line 62 will go farther into the city in rush-hour,and will keep its current route else with 62A number.Combine route of line 62







with that of 28.








The cogwheel railway will get the number 60.

The metros will start earlier and finish later.

Night buses will have better frequencies.

A lot of buslines will get articulated buses,but some tramlines will get only 2 cars instead of 3. The combinos will be used on line 1 on weekends.

And these changes will supposedly spare money!

Additionally,not related to these changes,tracks of line 61 are being connected to the rest at Mórisz Zsigmond square,allowing an other north-south long route to be created at Buda.









Red are the tracks









Some pics about the works by Fricy


















And finally,mainly because of metro 4,tramlines 47-49 are out of work. This was an excellent opportunity to reconstruct their tracks:
(pics by Fricy and Qtya)
Vámház ringroad









New deck of Szabadság bridge,place of the tracks


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

RawLee said:


> And a little "graph" about the possible(surfaced) future extensions of the line:
> 
> Phase I(under construction)
> Phase II(getting approvals)
> ...


Here's a map about phase III:








(by blogen)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

A sphere-panorama inside Móricz Zsigmond square station


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's an update on both locations above:

Móricz square(by Qtya)









Kiskörút(little ringroad)(by Qtya)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 28th of September,nothing has changed regarding the location of the TBMs. Bamco still havent got the necessary approvals for the connecting tunnels,hence the TBMs cant go on.
Last week,Bamco got fed up with not getting the money it desired(they want about 35 billion HUF(140 million EUR/210 million USD) extra for "unforeseen" work's cost),and said it will stop working on the tunnels and Gellért station...which will happen on monday. DBR(Dél-Buda - Rákospalota;the 2 end points of the line and the name of the company that actually owns the project) and BKV(Budapesti Közlekedési Vállalat;the public transport company)approves about 1,5 billion HUF extra,that they think is justified,and their fault.
Meanwhile, there are 2 other works going on in the vicinity of the stations and are connected to the metro project,namely the connection of tramline 61 to the rest of the tracks at Móricz square,and the reconstruction of entire Kiskörút(little ringroad). Both are advancing well,and can be found here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25794506&postcount=32

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti).

(pics are Methan's at felulet.blogspot.com)

Móricz Zsigmond square station









Kálvin square station









Etele square,Kelenföld railway terminal station









Tétnyi road station









Saint Gellért square station









Fővám square station









And some eye-candy from Etele square


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy damn, I nearly worship you, RawLee!!! :master:

Great thread :drool:


----------



## el_tico (Aug 18, 2008)

This is great, I'm a big fan of Budapest's subway system. These pictures remind me of when they were renovating the yellow line (line 1) in 1996, when I lived there.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

It was a this big hassle?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some news:

-BAMCO resumed works on Gellért station earlier this week,while the case is taken to court,but the TBMs are still standing still,awaiting for the approval for the connecting tunnel.
-Fővám station is very-very behind schedule,it will be able to let the TBMs through in march,if everything goes as planned. It means the TBMs will be below the Danube for some months. And because of technical difficulties,the station will be moved 20 metres towards Kálvin square station,so that less of it will be under the river.
-Phase II got the rail approval earlier this week. It got the environmental approval in march...


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

nice updates  thx guys


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Are there any plans to connect Ferihegy 1 & 2 with the metro- and public transit network? Nog there's only a bus line and e small train station in Ferihegy 1...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

X38 said:


> Are there any plans to connect Ferihegy 1 & 2 with the metro- and public transit network? Nog there's only a bus line and e small train station in Ferihegy 1...


Are those not enough capacity-wise? For less than 10 million people annually,I dont think we have the spare money right now to build a metro...


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

RawLee said:


> Are those not enough capacity-wise? For less than 10 million people annually,I dont think we have the spare money right now to build a metro...


And a tram line? Come on, that's not só expensive, but much better then now... Btw, that train station is bad and only coonected with Ferihegy 1...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

X38 said:


> And a tram line? Come on, that's not só expensive, but much better then now... Btw, that train station is bad and only coonected with Ferihegy 1...


You really want to use a tram with luggage? And travel 1,5 hours with it into the centre?
We have no money for tramlines either. There are many parts of the city which would badly need a tramline...
The station was built on a more than 100 years old line that was there before. Only the station is new.Why it is bad?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

RawLee said:


> And a little "graph" about the possible(surfaced) future extensions of the line:
> 
> Phase I(under construction)
> Phase II(getting approvals)
> ...


Magenta color extension, should be financed by Campona... :lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 5th of November,the TBMs are still standing still. Nothing really mentionable happened. Fővám square station's underpass is now getting its roof.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti).

(pics are Qtya's or mine, and from metro4.hu,hosted by tersyxus;which are the small ones)

Móricz square



























Gellért square









Fővám square








(credit to Qtya)

Kelenföld terminal station
















Tétényi station









Bocskai road









Rákóczi station









Keleti terminal station


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

An update on the works of the tracks of line 19 and 41:


















































































And the connection at Móricz square:


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i suppose there is lots of work remaining on tram tracks?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

DJZG said:


> i suppose there is lots of work remaining on tram tracks?


What do you mean? With this line I showed? I have no idea. But next year,there will be major works going on,as line 1's and 3's tracks will be reconstructed and extended(and some new trams will be bought too,including a few combinos),which means about 30km(60 km if we count double tracks as double).


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

RawLee said:


> What do you mean? With this line I showed? I have no idea.


I've just learned that this is only half of the project. The tracks will be reconstructed on 1,7km(3,4 km double tracked),so that it will be closed until march.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

RawLee said:


> What do you mean? With this line I showed? I have no idea. But next year,there will be major works going on,as line 1's and 3's tracks will be reconstructed and extended(and some new trams will be bought too,including a few combinos),which means about 30km(60 km if we count double tracks as double).


can you show it on some map so we can visualize what are current construction sites and what are future ones


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

DJZG said:


> can you show it on some map so we can visualize what are current construction sites and what are future ones


Here you go:

Green are where there are currently works going on
Red are where there will be next year
Blue are where there possibly be works on new lines in the upcoming years(+2-3)
Yellow is where there possibly works will be a bit farther in time(+3-4)


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

^^ wow, next year there will be massive constructions on tracks...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

DJZG said:


> ^^ wow, next year there will be massive constructions on tracks...


These are just the ones that I know about. There can be other "minor" works elsewhere. In fact,I know of a about 150m long section that will be reconstructed...but that isnt on the map.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

Reconstruction of Kiskörút(along with Szabadság bridge) will soon be finished. The bridge will be opened for tram traffic on the 20th of December,along with the section on Kiskörút. 









(pic of Qtya)








(pic of etterbeeker)

Station at Kálvin square will soon be ready also,though the square will undergo massive reconstruction because of the new metro station.








(pic of Qtya)








(pic of etterbeeker)








(pic of etterbeeker)

Fővám square is also in a good state. This square is an exchange station on 2 tramlines, one of the will be opened now.








(pic of Qtya)

This will be the ramp of the tramline on the upper embankment,which wont be opened for now.








(pic of Qtya)

Pics are from here and here


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Great job RawLee!

If I'm correct, tram line 2 will be reconnected by next Octorber!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy Christmas to everyone!









(from hampage.hu)


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is HEV planning to get new trains?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

LtBk said:


> Is HEV planning to get new trains?


No,I dont think they will get new trains in the close future. Gödöllő HÉV line will get new when(or better word,if) its get united with M2 metro,and the rest of the HÉV lines when they will be integrated into M5 metro.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

So,the newest news is that the north TBM has been restarted,its 180 m away from Gellért station,the southern TBM is 80m away. They will be able to enter Gellért station by the end of February. Te north TBM will arrive first at Fővám station in April,because the station is is very behind schedule. After that,the servicing of the digging works will be relocated from Kelenföld station to Gellért station.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti).

(all pics are from metro4.hu)

The TBMs were stopped because the constructor of the tunnels "forgot" to get an approval for this connecting tunnel:









Kelenföld terminal station









Tétényi road station









Bocskai road station









Móricz Zsigmond square station









Gellért square station









Fővám square station









Kálvin square station









Rákóczi square station









Népszínház street station









Keleti terminal station


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

RawLee said:


> Here's a map about phase III:


HOW can a 2.1 km expansion with only 2 stations POSSIBLY cost 70 billion? this is incomprehensible to me, given that the 18 km expansion of the prague metro will only cost about 3x.

Furthermore, shouldnt it go closer to the housing estate? it should be a given. then turn it west and continue from there. the new 'gazdagrét' station should be within walking distance from the housing estate, especially for this pricetag hno:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

I have no idea. Even at worst case scenario,a station is "only" 7 billion HUF...It should be about 20 or less...

But I dont think we should compare to foreign metros,every case is different. Our project includes a lot of surface investments,2 TBMs,etc...


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

while it is true that every city is different, you must recognize that when prague builds a subway station surely they must take care of the surface as well

im not sure if the pricetag i quoted includes that, but i have a hunch it actually does

---

M4 will only be meaningful if it continues WEST underneath Budaörs then down the path of M7 all the way toward east-Érd;*EAST all the way to Újpalota then terminates at M0 with a P+R
imho that is

---

i suppose its a bit like M3 between Újpest and Rákos station: it should also be a given that the subway should terminate at the railway station allowing for changeovers like KöKi
heck, the tunnel is already there, how much could it possibly cost to put in 2 km of track? hno:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

gramercy said:


> while it is true that every city is different, you must recognize that when prague builds a subway station surely they must take care of the surface as well


I mean that the price of M4 contains a depot,the reconstruction of Bartók Béla road,underpasses at Buda built previously,I think the connection of trams at Móricz square,Műegyetem embankment tramline,phase II of the line,and the resurfacing of Thököly road,AFAIk.



> i suppose its a bit like M3 between Újpest and Rákos station: it should also be a given that the subway should terminate at the railway station allowing for changeovers like KöKi
> heck, the tunnel is already there, how much could it possibly cost to put in 2 km of track? hno:


Actually,the tunnel only exists on M3 until the next stop(The signalisation of the next station was built in,on the right of the pic). 1km of tunnel would be needed to reach the railway station.








from metros.hu


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Breaking news! The first vehicles for line 4 arrived to Budapest tuesday night!


http://www.indohaz.hu/rovatok/hir/hvavasut/m4_20090128/




















Other important news is that both TBMs have been restarted,the northern one already breached the wall of Gellért station. The other one will arrive shorty. After the main structures of the station are ready,they will leave about the end of February.









(hirszerzo.hu)


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

i wonder if they bouth them on truck all the way from poland?
says a lot about rail infrastructure here...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

It seems indohaz might be wrong on this one,these probably are for line 2.



gramercy said:


> i wonder if they bouth them on truck all the way from poland?
> says a lot about rail infrastructure here...


Or it was cheaper...or there are obstacles on the route(like tunnels)that would make it impossible to transport them on trains. You make assumptions too fats.

Or,in fact,there are hardly any routes crossing the Carpatrians,and the only route on trains goes through the Czech Republic(which would have taken maybe days to complete)...

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/map.php?file=maps/slovakia/slovakia.gif


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

RawLee said:


> Or it was *cheaper*...or there are *obstacles* on the route(like tunnels)that would make it *impossible* to transport them on trains. You make assumptions too fats.
> 
> Or,in fact,there are *hardly any routes* crossing the Carpatrians,and the only route on trains goes through the Czech Republic(which would have taken maybe days to complete)...


which was exactly my point :shifty:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some news:

The 47 and 49 trams have been resumed,though no other vehicles can pass through the Szabadság bridge. The Little ringroad has also been reconstruced from Kálvin square until the bridge,though this is part of the M4 metro project.



Qtya said:


>





Qtya said:


>


http://www.indohaz.hu/rovatok/hir/hvavasut/szabadsag_081220/









The extension of tramline 42 to the Gloriette estate was cancelled,because their bid for EU funding was cancelled too.

[I couldnt find the route's map in our section's thread]

The tracks of tramline 6 are now connected to the rest of the tracks at Móricz Zsigmond square,though the line still terminates at the square.



RawLee said:


>


It is now certain (as far as politicians can say things for certain) that line 19 and 17 will be connected at the Buda bridgehead of the Margit bridge,though the actual route is still question,most probably is below the bridge. The route of line 17 will be reconstructed also,probably will be separated from car traffic. The project also includes an extension 2 bridges south,to Lágymányos bridge,from Szent Gellért square.

[as there's no certain route now,I cant attach a map]

The first of the new vehicles for metro line 2 "red" also arrived not too long ago. They will start their test runs in the depot,and will enter service after it.



RawLee said:


> http://www.indohaz.hu/rovatok/hir/hvavasut/alstom_090209/


BKV announced that it intends to buy a 1000 new buses this year,and every year after it. This is highly unlikely,since the company is living from day to day.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

The most important news is that BAMCO suspended the digging of the tunnels,and the construction of Gellért station (article in english). Both TBMs entered Gellért station by now,so the digging on the Buda side is finished. The first phase is to be inaugurated in 2011 currently.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti).

Some new renders have surfaced about Rákóczi square,here you can view them.

(all pics are from metro4.hu,from this march)

Kelenföld station











Tétényi station




















Móricz station




















Gellért station











Kálvin station











Rákóczi station




















Népszínház station




















Keleti station




















We (the hungarian forumers) speculated on insider info that phase II is more and more realistic. This speculation is based on that the TBMs wil be taken out of the ground at Keleti terminal,and digging of phase II will commence from Bosnyák square,as this is how it was written in the rail approval. We previously thought that the TBMs would have been only taken out there if the construction stopped,but we were wrong.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some fics from Fővám square,by Qtya:







































RawLee said:


> It is now certain (as far as politicians can say things for certain) that line 19 and 17 will be connected at the Buda bridgehead of the Margit bridge,though the actual route is still question,most probably is below the bridge. The route of line 17 will be reconstructed also,probably will be separated from car traffic. The project also includes an extension 2 bridges south,to Lágymányos bridge,from Szent Gellért square.


This project is now for sure,will start in 2010,but district II has some obejctions to it,namely it objects helping ~100000 people using trams by getting rid of a few parking lots for drivers,as making the line "car-proof" would require either widening of road,or cancelling parking spaces.

Some pics of Batthyány square and Döbrentei square,between which reconstruction works going on(to this line will be line 17 connected):

Batthyány sqare by Stipkovits7:






































near the Chain bridge by Don Rumata




























(Fricy's blog has more pics abot the topic,though its in hungarian)

http://iho.hu/index.php?option=com_...111:vagzar-dobrentei&catid=6:sineken&Itemid=9


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

To understand how line 17 looks in its inner section,here are some pics:

http://iho.hu/index.php?option=com_...erzsebet-obudavagzar&catid=6:sineken&Itemid=9










Especially this section is problematic,as it is heavily used by cars,during rush-hour,it can take an hour for the tram to complete the 13 min route in an hour. Besides,its common that drivers dont pay attention to park their cars close to the sidewalks,and trams then cant get accross,blocking the entire road.

http://iho.hu/index.php?option=com_...d=144:jermann-fonodo&catid=6:sineken&Itemid=9


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Line 17 could be beautiful if all the cars from Óbuda center were banned and the section converted into a walking passage.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

State of works on Buda embankment by Indoház:

http://iho.hu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=168:budairakpart&catid=6:sineken&Itemid=9

(some pics,not all)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 18th of may,the southern TBM was restarted,and after a month of standstill and maintenance,it continued working on its tunnel today morning. In the upcoming 5 weeks,it will dig under the Danube,between Gellért square and Fővám square stations.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti)

Fővám square managed to catch up,its year-long schedule-loss ended in April.

We dont know how DBR and BAMCO managed to sort their differences out.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice pics I found,just to show how f*cking deep the stations are:



























(http://galeria.index.hu/kult/2009/05/21/a_4es_metro_legmelyebb_pontjan/)


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Great photos.

Are there any pictures of the new trains that will be used on the M4?


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks RawLee! I love this project, really. Metro 4 has never been on my path when I was in Budapest, apart from Kalvin Tér, and I never thought the stations could be this massive, caves are really enormous. once finished, going underground will look like walking in a sort of cathedral!

the only thing i don't understand is why nobody fitted the stations with sliding glass doors, in order to prevent suicides from jumping on the tracks.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 6th of August, the northern TBM has breached Fővám station's wall! This means it is now possible to cross the danube at 2 points underground (metro 2 being the first). The first TBM will leave the station early September,after the servicing is finished,and the supporting equipment is relocated from Kelenföld to Szent Gellért square.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 27th of August, both TBMs are in Fővám square station. According to official sources,they will only leave it after the support infrastructure has been relocated from Kelenföld station to Gellért station.

Meanwhile,the EU has approved funding for the project,though a lower amount that expected due to improper methods used in certain tenders (181 billion HUF was given,56 lost). Phase II and III seems to be certain also.

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti)


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

how are the works going?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

(fabrizio) said:


> how are the works going?


We have new pics of almost all stations,but I dont want to flood this page with pics. 

One of the TBMs has left Fővám square station,will arrive to Kálvin square station in about a month (distance ~400m,the TBM can dig 30m/day...I dont know why it takes a month).


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

maybe it has encountered a different type of ground. Metro1 in Torino gained a lot of delays because of this particular drowback. 

Have you got, by chance, any photo of stations' interior forniture?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The ground is indeed more mixed than under the other side of the city.

We're not there yet. Its still about 2 years until completion. Not even the platforms are ready.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

RawLee said:


> The ground is indeed more mixed than under the other side of the city.
> 
> We're not there yet. Its still about 2 years until completion. Not even the platforms are ready.


Ok thanks!


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah sadly you dont even see that they are building it in a hurry or something. After lots of delays this would be the least thing. You can check for fresh pictures in the M4 Hungarian topic, where we mostly discuss and post. Click on the Metro 4 in my sig and check the last pages, i made pictures a few days ago, so did RawLee a few weeks ago


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*U/C Rákóczi square station... Waiting for the TBMs...*

Fabulous pix from *BND*... :applause:



BND said:


> Here is the candy man!
> Today I had the chance to visit the construction site at Rákóczi tér.
> And here's some eye-candy for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Indeed, great stuff from the construction site :yes:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

A video I made today,but had to cut into half because of stupid 10-minute rule of Youtube:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Update!

As of 17th of October, the southern TBM has arrived at Kálvin square station.

Meanwhile,delays of 1 year in total could happen. Bamco,the constructor of the tunnel,sais it will only be able to bore the remaining few kms in 50 weeks, instead of 35. The TBMs' expected arrival at Baross square(Keleti railway terminal) is 2010 autumn. Testing of the automated vehicles could also take up a year,so opening of line could be expected in 2013.

Meanwhile,the city submitted projects for EU-co-financing for further metro projects' studies,which include extension of line 3 and line 2,connecting line 2 with a sburban railway line,and extension of line 4(if Keleti-Bosnyák is phase II,and Kelenföld-Budaörs is phase III,then this is phase IV Bosnyák-whatever). The first section of line 5 is also in this group,which would be extension of suburban railway line Ráckeve to Astoria(downtown).

(Kelenföld -> Tétényi -> Bocskai -> Móricz -> Gellért -> Fővám -> Kálvin -> Rákóczi -> Népszínház -> Keleti)


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Northern TBM arrived to Kálvin square too. 1 week earlier than planned. Both TBMs are scheduled to leave Kálvin station in early December and will arrive to Rákóczi station in the first two weeks of February 2010.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

There are a lot of news about the public transport of Budapest. Most importantly,tramline 2 has been resumed on full length on the Pest embankment with the inauguration of the new underpass at Fővám square in the metro 4 project.


















(metro4.hu)http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=43938238


The "merging network" project has become endangered,as the person responsible for it left the city council. Construction approval must arrive in 1 month(read:get a new person for the project),or we will loose 80% EU funding(without which there will be no project). The district's mayor also against the project. This is the project which would connect lines 17 and 41-19,among others. 


The Műegyetem embankment tramline is 1 step closer to realisation.











The new cars for metro 2 wont be running until spring,as Alstom still needs to hand in documantation to the authorities.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

RawLee! Did you guys check out the new underpass already? Is it really as loud as I read it all around the online media?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Southern TBM left Kálvin square a couple of days ago, towards Rákóczi square. Northern TBM will follow soon. They will arrive @ Rákóczi square sometime in January (~800m).


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

Budapest does have extensive public transport


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Budapest S-bahn*

I created this topic, because recently there has been some news regarding the development of a "real" S-bahn system in Budapest. Now, don't get your hopes up because this will take a LONG time and an incredible amount of money.

There are many forms of PT in Bp., from buses and trams to light rail and subways. And there is of course an extensive heavy rail system in and around Bp. When it comes to S-bahn, we should only count the part that crosses the city border, so that's exactly what we are going to do here. And I'm not gonna discuss buses either (though their network is extensive).

excerpt from bueker map:









current modal split of commuters:









----

*CURRENT SITUATION:*

*- Track infrastructure and stations*

There are 2 kinds of such rail-based PT in Bp. currently: 
4 light rail lines (although technically only 3 leave the city), all are double-track, standard gauge and 1000 V DC with overhead catenary (~100 km). This is the so-called HÉV system.

and

11 heavy rail lines (four to the west, seven to the east), 4 are single track and 7 are double track, 2 are diesel and 9 are 25 kV 50 Hz AC with overhead catenary (roughly 200km within the city and ~ 1000km with commuter train service to Bp., outside the city). All these lines have freight traffic as well.

Most of these lines are run-down, though Bp.-Vác, Bp.-Tatabánya are in a good condition and Bp.-Székesfehérvár, Bp-Szolnok are undergoing renewal right now. Generally the top speed is between 60-140 kph. Most of the stations and stops themselves are run-down too.


*- Rolling stock*

Ligth rail (HÉV) rolling stock is very old and is about to break down.

Already there has been a lot of money invested into renewing the heavy rail rolling stock. 2 lines are running 40+ year old and pretty run-down trains, but the rest of them are acceptable rolling stock-wise. 4 lines run only brand-new EMU-s, 2 lines run EMU-s built in the early 1990s and the rest run completely rebuilt coaches (look pretty modern too).


*- Line configuration and timetables*

Currently all lines end with head stations. This is where most of the change will be. 
For 5 years now, we have had ITF timetables (~trains run every hour and at the same minute every hour).

this is the current limit of the commuter rail lines










----

*FUTURE:*

*- Track infrastructure and stations*

Lets start with Metro 5. Metro 5 will incorporate 3 out of the 4 light rail lines in a Paris-like "RER" system. This metro will be different from the other metro systems because likely it will have either an overhead catenary in the tunnel or trains that can use both a third rail in the tunnel and an overhead catenary outside the tunnel. Metro 5 will run underground mostly the Pest (east) side of the city. 

The remaining 4th light rail is at the end of Metro 2. There is still debate as to what to do: options include complete integration into Metro 2, using some portions for Metro 2 (bringing the metro more out to the east) or bringing the light rail more in (to the west).

About heavy rail lines. The most important thing is to completely rebuild the lines and the stations (this is already underway). Target speeds are 160 kph for the main / flat lines, 120-140 kph for the rest and for the one line in the Buda mountains less. The only 2 diesel lines will be electrified. The stations will be rebuilt: the emphasis is on P+R and B+R and on accessibility (under- and overpasses). A lot of level road crossings will be eliminated too.

this is a pilot small stop:










The stations within Bp. will have some more priorities too, chief among which is to allow for better connections to other PT. The main stations will have to be completely renewed. Kelenföld will have to be rebuilt as the new main station. 











There is a not-so-remote possibility of building a railroad tunnel under the Danube from east to west. This can either connect Southern station with Western station (below in the picture) or connect Kelenföld (future Hbf) station with Western station.

Also, the (southern) link over the Danube today is only double track, and in all likelyhood would not be enough to support both freight and a frequent S-bah service. As a result of this, the section will either have to be widened with one or two more tracks, AND/OR a brand new railroad line will be (re)built much farther to the south, connecting the mid-sections of the country between east and west. 

the possible "V100" line










Budapest Ferihegy Airport could be connected to the network with a new sub-terranian station that would connect to the Budapest-Cegléd-Szolnok line and could in the future facilitate a Budapest-Transylvania-Bucharest high-speed railroad. 


*- Rolling stock*

For the heavy rail lines, we already have (or ordered) 70 EMU-4s (10 Talents and 60 Flirts). In the future, we will need more of these EMUs and there is high probability of buying double-decker EMU-4s. The entire heavy-rail S-bahn network will probably require outside of 200 EMU-4s and 200 double-decker EMU-4s (my guesstimate) or something to this effect.
Stadler Flirt has a advantage because they have a manufacturing plant in the country. It has to be mentioned though, that there are strong advocates to rebuild the 40+ year old coaches.

these are the new rolling stock:










*- Line configuration and timetables*

Regarding the timetable: since we already have ITF, the only thing to do is to introduce "zoning" trains.

this is where the inner zones end today:










And of course, changing from terminating commuter trains to actual S-bahn lines that go through the city without terminating is the meat of this whole project. You can see the possible line configuration in the picture below. 













All this will take place in the next 30 years. First, we will concentrate on the rolling stock, then on renewing the already existing infrastructure and finally building the new infrastructure/lines and turning it into a true S-bahn.
Cost estimate is ~ 10 billion USD (2007).


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

gramercy said:


> the possible "V100" line


This present plan (National Development Plan - Railroads):


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! It looks extensive! So there are trains every one hour per destination? That means that trains running through the common parts, are very frequent. Right?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

ovem said:


> wow! It looks extensive! So there are trains every one hour per destination? That means that trains running through the common parts, are very frequent. Right?


today no, because all trains terminate, so they dont share that many common sections
and on those common sections today the stations are scarce and not connected to many other PT

the future programme is to upgrade those stations inside and when the trains are operating as s-bahn, it will be much more common

still, on most sections you can catch a train 2-3 times an hour per dicrection inside Bp. today


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

I used the HEV line last year when I was in Budapest. I found it easy to use and efficient. The trains were a bit old, however. Overall I loved the transit in Budapest.

Steve


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

tampasteve said:


> I used the HEV line last year when I was in Budapest. I found it easy to use and efficient. The trains were a bit old, however. Overall I loved the transit in Budapest.
> 
> Steve


great

well we have a long way to go

one of the more important things is to increase the capacity of regular lines in the 10-20 km vicinity of budapest (where they converge) so that those secions allow intervals as low as a couple of (4-5) minutes / direction

Kelenföld-Budaörs should be 4 lines
Kelenföld-Budafok should be 4 lines
Kelenföld-Ferencváros should be 3-4 lines
Western-Rákospalota/Újpest should be 4 (operating) lines
körvasút-Rákos should be 4 (operating) lines


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Is German an official language in Hungary? Why is the system called an "S-bahn"? Is it a subway?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

S-Bahn is becoming a common term for rapid commuter type service that is often underground in city centers. Common to metro service is frequent headways, level boarding, and other metro type service. Generally they run further out of the core of the city, stations are further apart, and service outside the core may be less frequent.

The HEV lines in Budapest are underground in some parts of the city and at grade in others; they are not a proper "metro" type of service or rolling stock.

Steve


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

salaverryo said:


> Is German an official language in Hungary? Why is the system called an "S-bahn"? Is it a subway?


No,german isnt official here.

Because we dont have a word for it. Or to be more precise,we do have a word for it,but it doesnt tell the difference between S-bahn and commuter railway.

Parts of it will be metros.


----------



## DerekKahn (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice thread guys, really like it!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to bring a little life to this thread...

It's been some time now since *methan* has posted new pics...

But anyway, here are some of his older ones that haven't been posted yet...

*Bocskai station* on the 12th of November...

Why the hell the interior works haven't started yet?!


bocskai pedestrian underpass


looking towards tétényi station


north running tunnel towards móricz station


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Nagyon szép kepek!


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great prodject!


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

The first TBM reached *Rákóczi tér* station today.





The next stop is Népszínház utca station and then Keleti pályaudvar whats the last station on the 1st phase.

More pictures here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50050003#post50050003


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Second TBM (northern) reached Rákóczi square a couple of days ago:



Qtya said:


> The event by methan"s camera...
> 
> Northern TBMs break-in, at Rákóczi square:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Further pix...



Fron said:


> Some pics from Kelenföld station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

More pix...



venom6 said:


> *Fővám tér today*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

U/C Depo area...



Qtya said:


> "Aerial" view of the u/c depo area...
> 
> Pic taken by _methan_!
> 
> ...


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Koszonom szepen Qtya, ez nagyon szép kepek és a nagyon érdekes metròt.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

(fabrizio) said:


> Koszonom szepen Qtya, ez nagyon szép kepek és a nagyon érdekes metròt.


Con piacere!

Fővám square station...



Fricy said:


> http://olomuveg.blog.hu/2010/01/28/napfenyes_metromegallok


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Qtya said:


> Con piacere!
> 
> Fővám square station...


Szivesen! Sajnos egy kicsit magyarul beszélek, szòval angolul folytatok...

Fővám Tér is, in my opinion, the most interesting station of them all. I find its roof really nice nice and worth seeing. Have you got any rendering of how it'll look like, once completed? I think it'll have some spectacular light effects.

Budapest Metro is a real jewel, I love riding M3, with its infinite escalators. To bad the kontrol always yell at me for trying to snap pictures of it.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Project of this metro line looks very good! When will be put into operation and is it true that the trains will be automatic - no driver? Once the platforms are 80 meters long at what will be in the wagon train - 4 or 5? Provides you a line to go above ground and there is a station with side platforms?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

(fabrizio) said:


> Szivesen! Sajnos egy kicsit magyarul beszélek, szòval angolul folytatok...
> 
> Fővám Tér is, in my opinion, the most interesting station of them all. I find its roof really nice nice and worth seeing. Have you got any rendering of how it'll look like, once completed? I think it'll have some spectacular light effects.





Fricy said:


> http://olomuveg.blog.hu/2010/01/28/napfenyes_metromegallok


^^ Check out the link! 



(fabrizio) said:


> Budapest Metro is a real jewel, I love riding M3, with its infinite escalators. To bad the kontrol always yell at me for trying to snap pictures of it.


They do? :shocked: It never happened to me before!


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Good news! So how long before the tube can be opened? a couple of years? I'm really looking forward to try Fővám tér station.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

(fabrizio) said:


> Good news! So how long before the tube can be opened? a couple of years? I'm really looking forward to try Fővám tér station.


2,5 years from now... Hopefully earlier...


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, that seems like a sensible amount of time - at least judging on the examples I have everyday under my eyes, Turin's Metro. I know Budapest's Metro 4 is quite behind schedule, but it'll be a damn good line. And a beautiful one as well, I'm really envious!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Budapest Line 4 celebrations*

The drinks were on Contractor Strabag last Friday following the final breakthrough of the second 6m diameter Herrenknecht EPBM on Budapest’s US$1.6bn Metro Line 4 Phase 1 project. The event, which followed hot on the heels of the first EPBM breakthrough in late June, marks the completion of TBM operations on the 7.4km of twin tube tunnels.

Strabag is part of the Bamco JV, which has been undertaking the US$260M design and build contract, including the construction of one of the 10 stations along the line (Gellert Station), since February 2006. Although marred by contractual disputes that effectively saw JV partner Vinci ‘leave’ the project last year, delays over land acquisition, and tough ground conditions, the atmosphere at the breakthrough party was jubilant, helped in no small way by the generous free bar and food, and an excellent local band pumping out a vast back catalogue of party tunes (very loudly).

Strabag’s Line 4 Project Manager, Christian Genschel, addressed the crowd saying; “I only came to this project in May last year. At first I was skeptical because of the project’s reputation in the press, but soon I realized I enjoyed working with all of you, although not necessarily everybody in the same way every day!”

The JV will now remove the TBMs from Keleti Station, finish construction of Gellert Station, and complete the four remaining cross passages and concreting works on the project’s NATM crossover structure.

The EPBMs started boring in April 2007, erecting the segmental lining from Kelenföldi Station on the Buda west side of the River Danube, driving through clay up to Fövám Station on the east side of the Danube where the ground changed to mixed sand, gravel and clays. Boring progressed well throughout, with the exception of initial problems with partial collapses at the second station, Tétényi út.

Phase 1, which was conceptually designed by Mott MacDonald, and local companies Fomterv and Uvaterv, is due to open next year.

http://tunnellingjournal.com/news/budapest-line-4-celebrations/


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

NEWS!!!

The contract with Alstom about the 22 trainsets of 5 cars for line 2 and 15 trainsets of 4 cars for line 4 has been cancelled. A new tender will be issued. This can delay the metro 4 project by a year, and the old soviet trainsets on line 2 will have to be reconstructed.

Alstom has failed to deliver the new trains on time and is behind schedule by a year for line 2, and failed to get the type-approval from the authorities in several years, while the quality of the trains are questionable.


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

RawLee said:


> NEWS!!!
> 
> The contract with Alstom about the 22 trainsets of 5 cars for line 2 and 15 trainsets of 4 cars for line 4 has been cancelled. A new tender will be issued. This can delay the metro 4 project by a year, and the old soviet trainsets on line 2 will have to be reconstructed.
> 
> Alstom has failed to deliver the new trains on time and is behind schedule by a year for line 2, and failed to get the type-approval from the authorities in several years, while the quality of the trains are questionable.


It's a little bit surprising for Alstom (it would be almost normal if it was for example Ansaldobreda,but Alstom???).So you're writing,that they are now about 1 year after deadline;what does it mean?That Alstom hasn't delivered even ONE trainset till now?Unbelievable...
And what the last phrase of your post means?Haven't they proposed Metropolis trains?If yes then... I can't understand it :nuts:


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

How much of the new line is above ground?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Eurotram said:


> It's a little bit surprising for Alstom (it would be almost normal if it was for example Ansaldobreda,but Alstom???).So you're writing,that they are now about 1 year after deadline;what does it mean?That Alstom hasn't delivered even ONE trainset till now?Unbelievable...
> And what the last phrase of your post means?Haven't they proposed Metropolis trains?If yes then... I can't understand it :nuts:


It means that the new trains on line 2 should have been running for a year now.

There are problems with the computer systems, the brakes, the emergency exits; the authorities didint approve(=wont allow it running) the type (the Metropolis) because of these.



dwdwone said:


> How much of the new line is above ground?


0%. Ok,the depot is.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

RawLee said:


> It means that the new trains on line 2 should have been running for a year now.
> 
> There are problems with the computer systems, the brakes, the emergency exits; the authorities didint approve(=wont allow it running) the type (the Metropolis) because of these.
> 
> 0%. Ok,the depot is.


Wow, you do have a problem! How is it that a manufacturer with such a reputation could perform so badly?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats quite unclear.

They want penalyt to be paid to them because the depot of line 4 isnt ready, so we dont have space where they could put the new trains - which they havent even started producing yet.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Deadline for type approval was 30 May 2008, a little bit more than 2 years ago and this approvel has not been applied yet.

As for M4 it is critical because that line is co-financed by EU and the deadline for EU financing is end of 2015 so that the full line (including the new trains of course) must be in order till that.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

RawLee said:


> NEWS!!!
> 
> The contract with Alstom about the 22 trainsets of 5 cars for line 2 and 15 trainsets of 4 cars for line 4 has been cancelled. A new tender will be issued. This can delay the metro 4 project by a year, and the old soviet trainsets on line 2 will have to be reconstructed.
> 
> Alstom has failed to deliver the new trains on time and is behind schedule by a year for line 2, and failed to get the type-approval from the authorities in several years, while the quality of the trains are questionable.


Alstom's got a good reputation, but lately some of its products are, hm, not as good as they used to be. Turin's Cityway trams ar, unreliable as the ol' Fiat Uno Turbo was, and almost as unsafe. I'm surprised, though, by this result. I guess that, now, BKV has to buy a new train off-the-shelf, that means asking the Spaniards with their CAFs, the Germans or...well, anyone else. I'm seriously surprised by Alstom, were their train a new model? Even AnsaldoBreda managed to deliver its trainsets to Milan with a smaller delay.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

(fabrizio) said:


> I'm seriously surprised by Alstom, were their train a new model? Even AnsaldoBreda managed to deliver its trainsets to Milan with a smaller delay.


I am not surprised. It is not a new model at all, Alstom Metropolis, almost the very same as in some cities in Europe is in service.
The main source of the issue is that Budapest has pre-paid a large part of the price and in the contract between Budapest and Alstom is written that this money need not to be paid back any way and additionally that Alstom can have a huge delay, the price will be unchanged.
So Alstom has simply nothing to hurry for.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Additional information: following the contract between Alstom and Budapest, a vis maior is an earthquake, flood, disease, and even if the vehicle type can not get the approval of the Hungarian authorities. Do you understand? If Alstom can not or does not want to provide a vehicle which can be approved by the authorities, it is NOT the producer's responsibility, according to the contract.
Additionally (unbelievable, really...) if a vis maior situation exists for at least 6 months, Alstom can cancel the contract without paying back the pre-paid part of the price so that they can gain a lot of money for NOTHING. And the disapproval of the vehicle is a vis maior. Do you understand? Even if Alstom would deliver a tram with horses, they get the money (actually they have got it already).

So the situation is not that Alstom has a delay in delivery. I think Alstom has not produced any single car except for the prototype. The main issue is that the vehicle has no type approval from the Hungarian authorities. The most important reasons are the breaks and emergency exits. The delivered and tested train has serious break problems and emergency exits can not always be opened. 

Actually this contract was not cancelled an will probably not be cancelled for several weeks. Background? Politics and perhaps corruption. In October we will have local elections in Budapest. 

The whole problem can be crucial because if the metro line M4 will not be in use latestly Dec 31 2015, the EU subsidy must be paid back which would make the metro about 3x more expensive for Hungary and Budapest since we have a huge EU co-financing. It is now August 2010. A new tender, new winner, new vehicles, new prototype, new tests, and the producing: it can hardly be organized within 5 years. And even if everything works, we'll have a completed subway out of order for two years since we won't have any rolling stock.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Attus said:


> I am not surprised. It is not a new model at all, Alstom Metropolis, almost the very same as in some cities in Europe is in service.
> The main source of the issue is that Budapest has pre-paid a large part of the price and in the contract between Budapest and Alstom is written that this money need not to be paid back any way and additionally that Alstom can have a huge delay, the price will be unchanged.
> So Alstom has simply nothing to hurry for.





Attus said:


> Additional information: following the contract between Alstom and Budapest, a vis maior is an earthquake, flood, disease, and even if the vehicle type can not get the approval of the Hungarian authorities. Do you understand? If Alstom can not or does not want to provide a vehicle which can be approved by the authorities, it is NOT the producer's responsibility, according to the contract.
> Additionally (unbelievable, really...) if a vis maior situation exists for at least 6 months, Alstom can cancel the contract without paying back the pre-paid part of the price so that they can gain a lot of money for NOTHING. And the disapproval of the vehicle is a vis maior. Do you understand? Even if Alstom would deliver a tram with horses, they get the money (actually they have got it already).
> 
> So the situation is not that Alstom has a delay in delivery. I think Alstom has not produced any single car except for the prototype. The main issue is that the vehicle has no type approval from the Hungarian authorities. The most important reasons are the breaks and emergency exits. The delivered and tested train has serious break problems and emergency exits can not always be opened.
> ...


I'm sorry but...who's the **** who signed the deal? Hungarian taxpayers would have the right to demand his resignation, whoever he is.


----------



## spag85 (Mar 30, 2009)

(fabrizio) said:


> I'm sorry but...who's the **** who signed the deal? Hungarian taxpayers would have the right to demand his resignation, whoever he is.


Gábor Demszky, the mayor of Budapest and Botond Aba, then CEO of BKV. I agree with you and a criminal investigation has been underway for misappropriation.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

A little update:

What is visible of Kelenföld station:


















The depot is very spectacular on the other hand

















































































"Thing" being demolished next to the depot:banana:









Tétényi road station is progressing well also






















































The Bocskai road station wasnt the most spectacular...but now, Móricz Zsigmond square station also joined the club. The "mushroom" on the square will be reconstructed too.




































Gellért square station...same, nothing visible









Fővám square station. Same story, except for the park, which is going nicely.









Kálvin square station is also covered now, but the square is still being redone.












































Rákóczi square. Same.


















Népszínház street station. No comment.



























Keleti terminal station. Surface works will provide photo material for some time.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

^^Well done *RawLee*! Superb update!:applause:


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks RawLee! There was something on the news on August 17th regarding the Alstom trains for BKV, i think it was on Hir Tv. Unfortunately my Hungarian allows me just to order food at the bufe, asking for train tickets and so on, so I couldn't work out what they were talking about. but there was plenty of images of the new rolling stock, which looked beautiful.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

zsimi80 said:


> Petegabi's video:


seems like we have mastered the grassy tramways idea simply by neglecting the tracks and letting the weed-jungle grow everywhere.:nuts:
nice video though i like these tram vids


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

An update!:

Since the tunnelling has been finished, and the stations are covered up, the project is less than visible from the surface these days. AFAIK,the project is at about 70% readiness. Some images we managed to gather, mainly from the internet:

The depot, by Windblower:


















Images from hirado.hu


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Are those accurate renderings of the new rolling stock? And, will they run only on the new line?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Of course not. Those are for the stations, not the vehicles. These will be the rolling stock:










Automatic variant will only run on this line (if it will be automatic), the type however will run on line 2 also.


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

Great thread. 
Umm... RawLee, if it's gonna be fully automated it's missing platform doors, at least on the renderings. I guess it might be semi automated, with a person taking care of possible mishaps. 

Is there an official information on this detail?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

There wont be any doors, as it was planned, and the vehicles were ordered as fully automated.


----------



## leonardrm (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there any plan to extend the M3 line north of Ujpest in the near future?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

There are a lot of plans, of many kms of lines. If you mean actual projects that are about to happen, then there are none.


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

RawLee said:


> There wont be any doors, as it was planned, and the vehicles were ordered as fully automated.


Thanx man!
I was thinking about the risks of unmanned vehicle hitting someone who ends up on the tracks. 
I like the stations without the platform doors more, in terms of aesthetics, but still, automation bothers me in terms of passenger safety.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Are there bigger chances automatic trains hitting suicidal people than human-driven trains?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Qtya said:


> Future - U/C Tétényi subway station...
> 
> 
> The present...













Looks like the Malmö Triangeln station ^^


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

or canary wharf

but if you look at it its a less appealing execution than either of those other examples, principally because of the 'cutting' of the front end

looks like tubed cheese


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool new stations! Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

video of the project... from 2011 ~october...

http://www.metro4.hu/movie/m4_epitkezes_2012_eleje-hq.mp4


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Testing new metro Alstom Metropolis on line M2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miTDNVahHTk










As soon as possible, more pictures and films: http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=4889


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to zsimi80...

U/C Moricz Zsigmond square and Bocskai road stations (pedestrian underpasses)...



zsimi80 said:


> Képeim máról. Móricz és a Fehérvári úti állomást jártuk be.
> 
> 
> Életkép a Móriczról:
> ...


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Budapest trolleybuses pictures and films:

http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=4857&start=0

http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=4857&start=30

http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=4857&start=60

More (buses, metro, HEV) on the topic named "Hungary": http://forum.transira.ro/viewforum.php?f=100


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Part I.*

U/C metro4 depo area and "pull-out tunnel"...

Source of the following pix:

http://iho.hu/hir/ket-ev-mulva-mar-metrozunk-120725


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Part II.*

U/C Kelenföld station and connecting tunnel...

Same source: http://iho.hu/hir/ket-ev-mulva-mar-metrozunk-120725


----------



## Bazsi91 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sokan kritizálják,nekem tetszenek.
Eleve a kék nálam nagy kedvenc.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Bazsi91 said:


> Sokan kritizálják,nekem tetszenek.
> Eleve a kék nálam nagy kedvenc.


ENGLISH


----------



## Bazsi91 (Apr 5, 2010)

Qtya said:


> ENGLISH


Ohh sorry :lol:


----------



## Night Fury (May 29, 2012)

The M4 line looks great, it's one of a kind in the region. I like its architecture, the top quality materials they used, the trains, basically everything about it to be honest. Great job, it'll be one of the coolest lines in Europe, let alone the region. :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, nice to read about all these improvements to the Budapest public transport. Those busses look really nice and shiny and they have a nice colour. I like it when different colours are used for busses and trams in one city and I especially like those bright colours.
The metro line M4 finally seems to be getting ready. I understand from the first posts in this thread that the line was planned to be opened a few years earlier, but that there has been some delay. It's a pitty, but I guess that happens very often with such big infrastucture projects. Don't worry though. It will feel even better when you can finally drive those trains after waiting for a long time :cheers:


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

Stations are great! Can easily beat warsaw, prague or sofia in meaning of design!

robert schwandl's web-site still says that 4th line is designed for automatic driverless operation, but there' s no such information on the official page of line 4. 
have they refused to implement that idea?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Gedimin said:


> Stations are great! Can easily beat warsaw, prague or sofia in meaning of design!
> 
> robert schwandl's web-site still says that 4th line is designed for automatic driverless operation, but there' s no such information on the official page of line 4.
> have they refused to implement that idea?


The line will be fully automatic.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I was again in Budapest for a week, here are my impressions of the transportation in the hungarian capital city.

Metro:
Line 3 - the blue one, going half way to/from the airport Ferihegy: unfortunately old trains - very noisy, old stations... except for the southern terminus:

Kőbánya Kispest - which was reefurbished or rebuild


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

More of Kőbánya Kispest




And the train


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

One of the stations on the way from Kőbánya Kispest to city center


Deak Ter:


The map


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Corvin-negyed


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Line 2 seems to be much better..


Also the trains are newer


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

They opened part of the ceiling/wall to show ppl how the tunnel is built, i guess 




And one station from the oldest metro line on the continent: line 1


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

HEV - Suburban rail - line H5 to Szentendre


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> One of the stations on the way from Kőbánya Kispest to city center


It's Nagyvárad tér.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The old good Ikarus as a trolleybus


And the newer one.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

How big is the trolleybus network?


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> How big is the trolleybus network?


You probably understand THAT (I don't ;-))
15 lines, approx. 74 km length, 110 buses actually used in weekdays.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

batman08 said:


> The most beautiful stantion that I've ever seen


You 've never been in Athens, right? :lol:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

potiz81 said:


> You 've never been in Athens, right? :lol:


I too like these stations way more than those in Athens. Budapest is getting the best stations in Europe (maybe together with the new station HafenCity Universitat in Hamburg). Now the question is if this is the best way to go for a city which needs huge investments in rapid expansion of its network. Anyways what is next to be constructed in Budapest and when is M4 going to reach Bosnyak ter?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Good looking stations have been opened in several European cities in recent years and that list certainly includes Budapest. Is there really a need to rank them?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Of course no, but this is just the admiration of nice work. 
Btw. It wasn't a fast growth, it took ages for the M4 to be built in Budapest.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Falubaz said:


> Btw. It wasn't a fast growth, it took ages for the M4 to be built in Budapest.


Planning my holiday-trip next year to Hungary. Its it realistic that M4 opens in March 2014?

Kind regards


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

tunnel owl said:


> Planning my holiday-trip next year to Hungary. Its it realistic that M4 opens in March 2014?
> 
> Kind regards


Absolutely realistic! We're in the last stage, some of the stations are 100% finished and only waiting for the passengers, the trains are running, we aren't expecting any delay.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I hate you! Why is that? I've just been there in may, couldnt you have finished the line one year earlier? 
Now i will have to go to Budapest once again!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

neverdie said:


> Absolutely realistic! We're in the last stage, some of the stations are 100% finished and only waiting for the passengers, the trains are running, we aren't expecting any delay.


It´s just because they are writing about test-rides in march on their web-site, whatever this means. At least I would put my feets in hopefully warm Balaton first.


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

tunnel owl said:


> It´s just because they are writing about test-rides in march on their web-site, whatever this means. At least I would put my feets in hopefully warm Balaton first.


The test period with passengers, and train drivers begins in March 2014, and by 2015 the whole will be automatic.


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Various bus lines in Budapest*

Videos from Buda"hill" side:

*Line no. 8
*



*Line no. 21*




*Line no. 65*




*Line no. 149*





Source:http://www.youtube.com/user/mumus363/videos


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

M4 Kalvin ter station



Source: https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...53149189.82672.258980750816694&type=1&theater


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Completed M4 Szent Gellert ter station*


























Source: BKK Fb - https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.600111473380678.1073742006.124585274266636&type=1


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

:eek2:

simply perfect


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Indeed! Alghough i didnt see it with my own eyes, this is already my fave metro line in Europe!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to Ultra84...

*M4 Rakoczi ter station
*


Ultra84 said:


> Budapest METRO 4 - Rákóczi tér


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*M4 test run*


----------



## hemoroid (Sep 9, 2013)

Qtya said:


> Credit to Ultra84...
> 
> *M4 Rakoczi ter station
> *


Amazing!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Really good stations. 

Will these futuristic trains run on line M4?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

micro said:


> Really good stations.
> 
> Will these futuristic trains run on line M4?


Yes indeed. They will be a bit shorter: The trains on line M2 consist of five walk-through cars while the ones on line M4 have four:

















pictures are from szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

del


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Two garnitures of Tatra trams on line 37 at Maglódi Street, leaving Bajcsy-kórház (Hospital) stop:


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*New trolley and bus terminal will be built at Keleti pályaudvar (railway station)*

For the better connection to metro M4 line (and also for M2 line) some buses and trolleys become new terminus at the South-side of the railway station:

Trolley lines 73+76 are having a final station at Garay Street, but it's too far from the metro station. They become a bit longer route and a new terminal at the other side of the station together with bus lines 20E+30+30A+230 and trolley lines 80+80A.

It will be too difficult to take lines 78+79 to the new terminal, so line 78 will be end at it's old stop in Garay street. 










Picture credit: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 1)*

The renovation of tram line began in September 2013.
The line will become a brand new track and a longer route through Rákóczi Bridge to Kelenföld railway station (in 2015)

Route before the renovation (till September 2013):











From September till 15th December 2013, 1+1A run on shorter route (during the renovation, which began in Óbuda):










Lehel Street, the temporary final stop of the line (connection to tram line 14 and bus line 105):








The old stop at Lehel street:








Shuttle bus service 101V:









Shuttle bus service 1V:


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 2)*

During the renovation in Óbuda (as of October 25, 2013









The line will be become a brand new track:









Óbuda, Flórian square, workers destroyed the old stop and the whole old track:









Destroyed tracks on Árpád Bridge:

















Starting to lay the new tracks:









Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 3)*

The renovating (as of November 2013):

Flórián Square, the renovating began from zero:









Started to lay the new tracks at Árpád Bridge stop:




















The destroyed underpass at Flórián Square:








































Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 4)*

As of 17th November 2013:































































Photos: www.ittlakunk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 5)*

Semi-finished stop at Lehel street:































































Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 6)*

As of December 14, 2013:




















































































Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 7)*

As of December 15, 2014 line 1 runs on a longer route to Árpád Bridge M, connection to M3 metro line. The renovation on between Lehel Street and Árpád Bridge is semi-finished, but service started. The whole works will be finished in May 2014. 








































































Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating tram line 1 (Part 8)*

As of January 14, 2014:

Construction works continuing in Óbuda, Flórián Square:





































































































































Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Ganz ICS trams No. 1471 + 1424 on the line 24 at Budapest-Keleti pályaudvar (Eastern railway station)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen!

We finally have a date!

First days of April! Come and try the new metro!


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

RawLee said:


> Ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> We finally have a date!
> 
> First days of April! Come and try the new metro!


So excited


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

First april? But it's not a joke, right?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Not the first day, but the first dayS of april.


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Renovating of tram line 3*

On November 4, 2013 begun works of the renovating of tram line *3*. 

*History:
*This is a young line, collapsed by line *63* in October 2001. It has a 13,4 km route from Mexikói út (road) /change to metro line  / to Gubacsi út (road).
The tracks of line are deteriorated. Workers will be renovating the whole line: it bacame a new tracks, the stops will be also renovated.
The full renovation of the line 3 began on a section between Örs vezér tere, Kőbánya /change here to  metro line and  suburban railways/ and Mázsa tér:


_Temporary terminal at Örs vezér tere M:_








_Tram replacement bus '_*3-62V*_':_











_Destroyed juction of lines _*3+28+28A+37+37A+62+62A*_at Élessarok stop:_​









_Destroyed track at Kőrösi Csoma Sándor road:_









_The whole track will be renewed:_




































_Temporary terminal of tram line_ *28* _in Upper-Kőbánya, railway station:_









Photo credit: www.bkk.hu


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

BTW, does BKV blocks are still used for new/rebuild lines in Budapest?


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

^^
Nope.


We used RAFS, CDM, and EDILON systems.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, what is the reason for abandoning this technology?


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Some new photos of the   metro line
(as of February 1, 2014)
*Photos by **Mudra László, www.origo.hu

*Kelenföld railway station:



























Bikás park:













































Újbuda központ (Újbuda Centrum):


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*M4 metro is opened for public:*

++ More: 























































Photos: https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*M4 metro is opened for public:*

+++ More: 




























































Photos: Szűcs Ádám, http://varosban.blog.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*M4 metro is opened for public:*

++++More:






























































Photos: www.fidesz.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Photo: Joó Ferenc 


































































































































Budapest welcomes its new metro line: 

Photos: www.iho.hu


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Nice!
How does the new metro map look like now ?


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

> *Budapest Metro opens first automated line*
> 
> HUNGARIAN prime minister Mr Viktor Orbán and the mayor of Budapest Mr István Tarlós officially opened Line 4 today, Budapest's first automatic metro line.
> 
> ...


http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...o-opens-first-automated-line.html?channel=542


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

> *Automated metro Line M4 opens in Budapest*
> 
> HUNGARY: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán and Mayor István Tarlós opened Budapest's fourth metro line on March 28, starting a weekend of free travel from 12.00.
> 
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...utomated-metro-line-m4-opens-in-budapest.html

I think there are some mistakes in the news of railjournal... So you better believe in Railway Gazette!


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ Nice!
> How does the new metro map look like now ?


New metro map: http://www.bkk.hu/apps/docs/terkep/metro.pdf


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice looking station. What is the rolling stock manufacturer?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Very nice looking station. What is the rolling stock manufacturer?


It's Alstom. As far I know, the delivery of these trains caused delays in Line 4 opening. The reason for delays was certification in Hungary, and authorities even wanted to end the deal. Nevertheles...

Congratulations to all citizens of Budapest with opening new Line 4. Does anybody knows when new line section will be broke ground? Plus new updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

When the cab partition wall will be removed in the four-car trains of line M4 after one year of operation, they will look like this inside:


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> Does anybody knows when new line section will be broke ground?


Basically nobody knows that at the moment. We only know that it will not happen in the near future.


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*The new bus terminal at Kelenföld M*

The new busterminal is opened at Kelenföld, vasútállomás M, the end station of metro line  :










New busline 108:









Line 40's new end station is moved from Móricz Zsigmon körtér to Kelenföld:
































































This terminal is semi-finished.

Photos by: https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

^^

That's only a temporary one. Actually the whole area will goes through a major development as it's became a hotspot for real estate developers.

Visualization of the new bus terminal and a new office complex(Budapest One) nearby:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

My pics, from all stations, in order:

Keleti Pályaudvar









II. János Pál Pápa tér









Rákóczi tér



























Kálvin tér




































Fővám tér



























Szent Gellért tér


















Móricz Zsigmond körtér


















Újbuda Központ



























Bikás Park






















































Kelenföld Vasútállomás


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

*The New Budapest Metro Line Is an Awesome Psychedelic Trip*










^^lots of photos on gizmodo.com


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

cooongratulations....budapest...what awesome subway line...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Budapest has also a new tram line:
*48* runs only at the weekend in every 15 minutes between Deák Ferenc tér M and Savoly Park. 
































































































































This line is was cancelled in 1960. At that time *48* runned between Nyugati railwaystation and Albertfalva.

Photos by https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest


----------



## matt91486 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks much! I appreciate the map as well. Tram information is hard to find in English.


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Renovating tram line *3* as of April 7, 2014:





































































































































Photos by BKK https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest/


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Extension works of tram line 1*




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.705220002869824.1073742226.124585274266636&type=3


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Qtya said:


> Brand new solo Ikarus bus in the transportation fleet of Budapest! :banana:
> 
> Credit to *neverdie*! :cheers:
> 
> ...


options firmed up

http://www.bkk.hu/2014/07/ujabb-15-magyar-ikarus-all-forgalomba-budapesten/


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting!

Has any decisions been made on which project shoud go ahead first e.t.c.?

I like the interchange between M1 and tram 1.

What will happen with the tram tracks to Mexicoi út?

Would line 60 on tram tracks require new trains? I of course understand that some extra trains would be required to run a longer line, but would the existing trains be able to run on "tram voltage"?

Will the M1 extension use the track bed of todays tram line 14?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

MiaM said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Has any decisions been made on which project shoud go ahead first e.t.c.?


Well there is no schedule yet - and to be honest there is also a fat chance that not all of these plans will become a reality by 2030. 

The most urgent project is the complete reconstruction of metro line M3 - and while they are at it they will most likely extend it too. However it's a big and long process so it's possible that something like a short tram line extension will be finished before that.


MiaM said:


> I like the interchange between M1 and tram 1.


Me too. :cheers:


MiaM said:


> What will happen with the tram tracks to Mexicoi út?


The map says that they will still be there after the extension of metro line M1. However that station will only be the terminus of tram line 69 after tram line 3 will reach Béke tér and Árpád híd.


MiaM said:


> Would line 60 on tram tracks require new trains? I of course understand that some extra trains would be required to run a longer line, but would the existing trains be able to run on "tram voltage"?


Yes, new trains will be purchased replacing the 41-year-old ones.


MiaM said:


> Will the M1 extension use the track bed of todays tram line 14?


You probably meant the M3 extension  And yes, some sections of tram line 14 were built in a way that the conversion from tram to metro traffic will require less - but of course not zero (just think of the third rails, signalling controls, etc.) - work.


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have please one question regarding the tram fleet - as new low-foor vehicles are supposed to come to Budapest, will there the T5C5 trams from Czechoslovakia scapped in high numbers?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

dresdener78 said:


> I have please one question regarding the tram fleet - as new low-foor vehicles are supposed to come to Budapest, will there the T5C5 trams from Czechoslovakia scapped in high numbers?


IMO there is a bigger chance that they will reduce the number of old Ganz articulated tramcars in service.


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

^^Yes. Ganz ICSs will be scrapped, and Tatras probalby will be used on more lines, but I'm not sure about that because T5C5s are the widest (2500mm) trams in Budapest, which means they don't fit everywhere.

Order of scrapping in the distant future: Ganz ICS, Tatra T5C5, maybe KCSV (modernized ICS), maybe T5C5K (modernized T5C5), TW 6000.
But it will take decades.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ A possible scenario will go like this:
12 of the 47 new trams will be 56 m long and these will go to line 1 but since the line will be extended to Fehérvári út and later on to Kelenföld vasútállomás the Tatras currently running on the line (or not running since most of the tracks are being refurbished at the moment) will be needed after that too.

35 of the new trams will be 34 m long and these will go to lines 3, 19 (including the former line 17) and 61. Now line 19 has Ganz articulated trams, double Tatras run on 61 and we have TW 6000s on line 3. So this means that after the arrival of the new trams we will see a change in the tram types running on other lines too. 

IMO the extended line 19 will get 12 new trams, line 3 will get 11, and line 61 will get 12. The five Ganz cars assigned to line 19 will be scrapped and the six KCSVs from line 17 will go to line 49 (they will reduce its frequency due to the opening of the M4 metro line) so another 8 Ganz trams will be scrapped. The eleven TW 6000s can go to line 24 - and another eleven Ganzes will bite the dust. 

Now the only question is what neverdie mentioned: aren't the Tatras too wide for some lines? We will get twelve double Tatras from line 61 and if everything goes well we can assign these to the extended line 41 (the most troublesome section of the track is the part below the Chain Bridge).

Again this is all my idea from the third paragraph, I don't know the official plans. The biggest flaw of this plan is that it will leave the remaining Ganz articulated trams on line 47 which run in the heart of the city. Personally I would start the modernisation there or on line 2 - but who knows maybe they are just waiting to get funds for the connection of lines 14 and 47/49 but that's a different story.

I used the data from villamosok.hu. I didn't take line 48 into account since it only runs on weekends. Note that other projects e.g. the extension of line 42 can change the picture too.

The current situation (disregarding the current refurbishment projects):

Ganz: lines 19, 24, 41, 47, 49
KCSV: lines 2, 17 (it will be "absorbed" by lines 19 and 41)
Tatra (T5C5 and T5C5 combined): lines 1, 1A, 12, 14, 18, 28*, 28A, 59, 59A, 61
TW 6000: lines 3, 28*, 37, 37A, 42, 50, 51, 51A, 62, 62A ,69
Combino: lines 4, 6

*shared with other tram types

After my plan:

CAF: lines 3*, 19, 61*
Ganz: line 47
KCSV: lines 2, 49
Tatra (T5C5 and T5C5 combined): lines 1, 1A, 12, 14, 18, 28*, 28A, 41, 59, 59A, 61*
TW 6000: lines 3*, 24, 28*, 37, 37A, 42, 50, 51, 51A, 62, 62A ,69
Combino: lines 4, 6

*shared with other tram types


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

What I really like about Budapest is the fact that you find ticket vending machines not just inside subway stations, but also at many tram stops. How's the expansion progress coming along in this regard?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

KingNick said:


> What I really like about Budapest is the fact that you find ticket vending machines not just inside subway stations, but also at many tram stops. How's the expansion progress coming along in this regard?


Well they are planning to install 300 of these. As far as I can see it here, they only covered the Grand Boulevard, most metro stations (though line M1 is lagging behind a bit) and a few suburban railway stations (like the one in your photo) so far. It's a start but a lot more will be installed in the near future.

BTW the new FUTÁR information screens are also useful when you want to know the standing of the world cup final...








..or the water polo EC:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

I took it today:










Metro 4, Szent Gellért tér


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I wonder, how cool would it be to build this station only with black and white (plus grey) colors.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Subway porn :drool:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Thankfully the days of building such things as utilitarian as possible are over. Budapest metro is an excellent example, but not the only one.


----------



## Curz (Nov 5, 2003)

nbcee said:


> -The most important tram-related development will be the (re)introduction of tram tracks from the outer parts of District XV all the way to the city center


And that's the coolest project of all. Yet it is strange that there's no connection further west through az Erzsébet híd as it was earlier planned...


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Erzsébet híd, the bridge itself, is AFAIK not buildt to handle tram traffic. The reason is AFAIK that Metro 2 (together with the trams on Szabadság híd) were supposed to be the main public transportation link between central Buda and central Pest.

I don't know what differs between a "tram and road" bridge and a "only road" bridge, and I don't know what it would cost to convert the bridge to "tram and road".

If there were tram tracks on the bridge, how would the line map look like?


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

MiaM said:


> Erzsébet híd, the bridge itself, is AFAIK not buildt to handle tram traffic. The reason is AFAIK that Metro 2 (together with the trams on Szabadság híd) were supposed to be the main public transportation link between central Buda and central Pest.
> 
> I don't know what differs between a "tram and road" bridge and a "only road" bridge, and I don't know what it would cost to convert the bridge to "tram and road".
> 
> If there were tram tracks on the bridge, how would the line map look like?


^^ Not true. Elisabeth Bridge served - after its rebuilt in 1964 - 8 years long, up to 1972 more tram lines, like lines 19, 44, 60, 68. Tram traffic was stopped after opening 2nd section of M2 in 1972.

A shot with trams in 1970


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

Official development plans 2014-2020 (Balázs Mór Plan - map was already posted by nbcee )










Yellow is tram, red, blue and green are M2, M3, M4. Other colors reresent S-Bahn S5, S6, S7, S8 and S9 (in Hungarian: railway for local interest, helxyiérdekű vasút ==> short name: H5, H6, H7. H8 and H9.

Tram 1 will be longer up to Kelenföld Station in the south and Aranyvölgy (Golden Valley) station in the north. 
Tram 2 will be longer at north up to M3 station Gyöngyösi u. (Gyöngyösi street)
Tram 3 will be longer to M3 station Árpád-híd (Árpád bridge)
Trams 14 and 47 will be connected across Bajcsy-Zsilinszky Avenue
Tramline on Rákóczi út (-avenue) - Tkököly út (-avenue) will be rebuilt and prolongated to Újpalota City center
Tram 42 will be prolongated on the south towards Gloriette


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Windblower said:


> ^^ Not true. Elisabeth Bridge served - after its rebuilt in 1964 - 8 years long, up to 1972 more tram lines, like lines 19, 44, 60, 68. Tram traffic was stopped after opening 2nd section of M2 in 1972.


^^
Sorry, my fault. It was the tracks that was improper to the bridge:

Lost rails of Budapest: the Erzsébet híd (Elisabeth bridge)

_"It wasn't a streight deal whether trams would go on the new bridge or not: according early plans, subway line M2 should have been ready before the new Erzsébet híd, so they thought there would be no need for tracks on the bridge. However, by the end of the fifties it was clear that the underground line will not be ready in time. What now? They altered the plans, and put temporary tram tracks onto the bridge. "Temporary" means that *it was not built out properly, that is the way a track on a cable-bridge is supposed to*. It was more of a patch, and *this was bad, because some of the trams riding on these tracks later were damaging the whole bridge because of the unproper tracks!*"_


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

As you may know two important tram lines are undergoing reconstruction. Let's see how things will look after tomorrow*.

red: section still under reconstruction
orange: new section under construction
green: already reconstructed section 
dashed yellow: planned section









http://www.bkk.hu/2014/08/forgalomb...mos-megujult-szakaszait-zugloban-es-kobanyan/

*Or after next weekend in the case of the section of tram line 1 between Puskás Ferenc Stadion and Közvágóhíd.


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

What's the timeframe on trams running down kossuth lajos again.
I remember them when they ran before.
Thokoly ut still has tracks in place, i assume these would be replaced.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Nobody knows at the moment. :dunno: The Balás Mór Plan doesn't include any new tram tracks to the west of Astoria so that is not going to happen before 2020. The other sections on Rákóczi út and Thököly út are at least on that map but there is no official timeframe yet.


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

The reconstructed section of line 3:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ Cool


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

More pics: http://iho.hu/hir/kesz-van-de-meg-nem-egeszen-140901


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

I realize this might be a stupid question, but is Budapest planning to add turnstiles to the metro system any time soon? Last time I was there which was about a year ago, I noticed there were transit cops at each metro station checking fares which I personally think is a huge waste of manpower.


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you please tell the price tag for all this tram track reconstructions (price per km of lines 1 and 3) as well as the price for the new segments of tracks. Are these projects financed by the Cohesion funds of the EU?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

diablo234 said:


> I realize this might be a stupid question, but is Budapest planning to add turnstiles to the metro system any time soon? Last time I was there which was about a year ago, I noticed there were transit cops at each metro station checking fares which I personally think is a huge waste of manpower.


There are plans to reintroduce those. Last year they were testing four different gates at Corvin-negyed station:










Why did I say_ re_introduce? Because the M2 line had a system like that in the past:











Andrej_LJ said:


> Can you please tell the price tag for all this tram track reconstructions (price per km of lines 1 and 3) as well as the price for the new segments of tracks. Are these projects financed by the Cohesion funds of the EU?


Acording to BKK, the total cost of the project is 44.4bn HUF which is 140-145m EUR and 93.92% of it is funded by EU CFs. The reconstruction cost of tram line 1 is 27.49bn HUF, and for tram line 3 it's 11,5bn HUF. Line 1 is 13.4 km long and it will be extended by 3.3 kms. Tram line 3 is 13.4 km long. 

Please note that _reconstruction _can have a different meaning depending on how bad the situation was in the first place. E.g. if we look at line 3, in District X they completely rebuilt everything but in District XIV they mostly just built new platforms for the stops.


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Budapest inaugurates bike-sharing system*



> Budapest inaugurated a city-wide bike-sharing system entitled "MOL BuBi" today. The system has 1,100 bicycles at 76 docking stations around the city.
> 
> Hungarian oil and gas company MOL is the chief sponsor of the system's operation. The BuBi, or Budapest Bike, is also funded by the local council and by revenue from passes
> 
> For a limited time, annual passes for the system are available at a reduced price - HUF 12,000 instead of HUF 18,900. Half-year passes currently cost HUF 8,000 instead of HUF 12,500.


http://bbj.hu/budapest/budapest-inaugurates-bike-sharing-system_84717


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Trolleybus routes no. 70, 78, Kalman Imre utca - Kozma Ferenc utca:






Complicated hno:

Project to extend the trolleybus network in this zone?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Transira said:


> Trolleybus routes no. 70, 78, Kalman Imre utca - Kozma Ferenc utca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is that there was a loop terminus for the trolleybuses at Kossuth square. But after its reconstruction the square can only be used by pedestrians, cyclists and trams. So as a temporary measure they came up with the solution you can see in the video. 

There are four alternatvies to fix the situation:

1) divert trollebuses to the Arany János utca metro station - this was rejected quickly
2) create a new loop around the block - this was cancelled due to the protests of local residents
3) create a new loop around the Imre Nagy statue - some argued that the trolley wires will be disadvantageous for the cityscape
4) buy trolleybuses which are equipped with batteries (we already have 16 of those assigned to line #79) so they won't require installing new wires 

Source:
http://index.hu/belfold/2014/08/05/a_kossuth_teri_trolifordulo_az_uj_vidampark/


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

nbcee said:


> The thing is that there was a loop terminus for the trolleybuses at Kossuth square. But after its reconstruction the square can only be used by pedestrians, cyclists and trams. So as a temporary measure they came up with the solution you can see in the video.
> 
> There are four alternatvies to fix the situation:
> 
> ...


(5) keep doing this by installing switches that can allow trolleys do reversing, so that manual pole pulling can be automated.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

(6) make sure the driver can pull down the poles, reverse without changing poles, pull down the poles at the intersection and roll a short bit without power, and put up the poles on the wires that are used when the bus leaves the intersection. This would block the intersection longer when a bus is reversing, but it would only require one person handling the poles at one place. :banana::bash:


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

There are also two staff people apparently permanently employed on the road to supervise this - incredible! Surely it wouldn't have taken much foresight to buy some battery or hybrid trolleybuses?

I've also read that Budapest is introducing front-door-only loading on buses to battle fare-evasion. If true, this would be a huge backward step in efficiency. I can't believe that a huge transport system carrying so many people would do such a thing.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

historyworks said:


> I've also read that Budapest is introducing front-door-only loading on buses to battle fare-evasion. If true, this would be a huge backward step in efficiency. I can't believe that a huge transport system carrying so many people would do such a thing.


Well they already have - but only on the lines which are not too busy.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Battery or hybrid trolleybuses would IMHO not be good, because it could be seen as a step to dismantle more and more parts of the network.

It's IMHO unbelieavable that the authorities has approved the removal of the loop before another solution is in place.

With the high ridership on public traport in Budapest most people would probably win on all-door loading even if there is a higher amout of fare evation. I'd for sure be happy to pay for example 10% higher fares if it gets me from A to B faster, even if some other persons evades the fare. But that's me, some other people feel that travel speed is less important than that nobody else gains any more benefits than them self...


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to clear things up:

Like I said there were alternative solutions when they began the reconstruction - 2) was the most likely one. The civilian protest came after that and resulted in this _interesting _stalemate situation.

Buying a dozen new trolleybuses is a lot more expensive than installing a few metres of wires and it's a much slower process too. Of course in the long run more and more trolleybuses will be able to operate without wires - but it's unlikely that they will start dismantling the existing parts of the network because of this. Take line #79 for example where they kept the wires in place.

The busy lines still have all-door loading, the front-dooor-only rule only applies to the other ones. Currently 130 of the 271 bus lines, 6 of the 14 trolleybus lines and 31 of the 40 night bus lines have it.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

A surprise from BKK to you all:

http://futar.bkk.hu/

1) zoom in on the map
2) click on "járművek"(vehicles) in the upper right corner of the screen when you have zoomed in enough
3) Enjoy


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/budapest-to-upgrade-metro-line-3-fleet.html?channel=542
> 
> *Budapest to upgrade metro Line 3 fleet*
> Monday, September 15, 2014
> ...


Well, Fidecz party made a lot of good things with transport developments


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ To be fair the reconstruction of the M2 line was done before they came (back) to power and the M4 project also started back then.

However the M3 line *must *be reconstructed as soon as possible. This is the busiest railroad of the country (its ridership is higher than all the lines' of MÁV state railways combined) and it's in a very bad shape. They already started replacing the old tracks but there is much more to be done.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

nbcee said:


> However the M3 line *must *be reconstructed as soon as possible.


I wonder if it would be cheaper to order new trains. If there is such huge amount of necessary overhauling imho it would be better to opt for trains with less energy consumption, less maintainance and all possibilities for modern transport like modern ATP or ATO-mode, passenger information, fire-safety etc.. 

But do they have some of the russioan trains dating back from around 2000? The train in the picture looks rather used.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know anything about what exactly will be done to the M3 trains, but in general you can for example replace old control equipment with fixed steps and resistor braking to some electronic control equipment with stepless acceleration/breaking and regenerative beaking.

For example the M31 trams in Gothenburg, Sweden, is getting new traction electronics. Some company in Czech republic is doing this work. This example may not be perfect as the trams already had electronic traction control and regenerative breaking, but the point is that they throw out the old traction control and install new. (In this case it's partially because it's hard to get replacement parts for the old thyristor chopper stuff).

A classic DC motor requires more maintenance than new asynchronous AC motors, they are also more heavy and a bit less efficient.

But the difference is so small that it's not worth replacing the motors or a whole wehicle if the wehicle is structurally in good condition and if the motor is in good shape.

AFAIK M3 runs almost entirely underground (except the last station and depot at the southern end) and thus I guess that rust is probably not a big problem.

If the basic construction is good and if the wehicles don't have big rust problems it's probably worth to refurbish them forever.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

> A tegnapi napon több írás jelent meg a Nyugati téri felüljáró felújításával kapcsolatosan. Fontosnak tartjuk tisztázni a megindított közbeszerzési eljárások hátterét, mivel több fórumon téves következtetések jelentek meg a BKK eljárásával kapcsolatosan.
> A Főváros közlekedésszervezőjeként a BKK feltételes, nyílt közbeszerzési eljárást írt ki 2014 augusztusában az elmúlt években előkészített villamos- és trolibuszhálózat fejlesztési projektekről, többek között a Bajcsy-Zsilinszky úti és Váci úti villamosvonal kiépítéséről. A projekt megvalósítása annak függvénye, hogy a Főváros részesülhet-e európai uniós fejlesztési forrásokban a következő években a villamoshálózat fejlesztésére. Az erről szóló politikai és szakpolitikai vita széles körben ismert a közvélemény előtt. A beruházások tervezésén és előkészítésén a Főváros azonban továbbra is dolgozik, bízva abban, hogy végül a beruházások megkapják a szükséges támogatásokat.
> A BKK által a folyó közbeszerzési eljárásban kiválasztandó nyertes tervező feladata lesz a Bajcsy-Zsilinszky úton és a Váci úton vezetett villamos engedélyezési és kiviteli terveinek elkészítése, illetve a kivitelezéshez szükséges mindennemű engedély megszerzése. A tervezés részeként a szerződés hatályba lépését követően szinte azonnal, a 40. napig a tervező feladata lesz egy több szempontú elemzés készítése a Nyugati tér pontos kialakításáról, melyben városépítészeti és forgalmi szempontokat is figyelembe veszünk. A megvalósíthatósági tanulmány szerint, melyet a BKK már elkészíttetett, a villamosközlekedés Bajcsy-Zsilinszky úton történő visszaállítása mind a Nyugati téri felüljáró elbontása, mind annak megtartása esetén megoldható, ezért a felüljáró jövőjének eldöntése érdekében részletes forgalmi és városépítészeti vizsgálatokra, elemzésekre van szükség. A belvárosból kifelé vezető közúti kapacitás csökken a felüljáró elbontása esetén, mely a délutáni csúcsidőben a Bajcsy-Zsilinszky úton a másik irányban már ismert torlódások megjelenését hozza magával - ugyanakkor, városképi szempontból kétségtelenül előnyösebb lenne a felüljáró elbontása és a Nyugati tér nagyvonalúbb köztérré történő átépítése.
> Amennyiben az elemzés alapján a felüljáró elbontása mellett dönt a városvezetés, úgy a villamos tervezőjének feladata lesz a felüljáró bontási tervének elkészítése. Döntés a részletes forgalmi és városképi vizsgálat elkészültét követően, 2015 első felében várható.
> ...


Trolleybus route prolongement? What projected route?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

tunnel owl said:


> I wonder if it would be cheaper to order new trains. If there is such huge amount of necessary overhauling imho it would be better to opt for trains with less energy consumption, less maintainance and all possibilities for modern transport like modern ATP or ATO-mode, passenger information, fire-safety etc..
> 
> But do they have some of the russioan trains dating back from around 2000? The train in the picture looks rather used.





MiaM said:


> AFAIK M3 runs almost entirely underground (except the last station and depot at the southern end) and thus I guess that rust is probably not a big problem.
> 
> If the basic construction is good and if the wehicles don't have big rust problems it's probably worth to refurbish them forever.


They said that refurbishing these trains will be cheaper than buying new ones. Even with this in mind I think they should have chosen the latter option but that's just my personal opinion.

As for the age of the rolling stock, we have Ev3 trains from the seventies and 81-714/717s from the eighties (and a few from the early nineties). A few Russian cars arrived in the year 2000 and to my knowledge at the moment only one 6-car train runs on the M3 line which consists of those.

And yes, the only overground section of the line is between the two southernmost stations. However if they will extend the line in the north, that section will be mostly above ground too. 


Transira said:


> Trolleybus route prolongement? What projected route?


They haven't specified it yet. All I know is that they plan to buy more trolleybuses which are able to operate without wires which means they will have lots of possibilities.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Some aspect about trolleybus network.

1. Why don't electrified the new route Karpat utca - Revesz utca? The trolleybuses with auxilary engine to be utilised on 70/78 route 










2. Some wires on Hungaria krt. was dismantled (old route of no. 75). No chance to be "rerouted" with trolleybuses (I know, tram 1 is here)?

Some new films, Baross ter - Kerepesi ut - Keleti palyaudvar:

Baross ter, 612.






Baross ter, 702, 273, FLR-710, BPO-853.






Kerepesi ut -> Keleti palyaudvar, 259.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

MiaM said:


> For example the M31 trams in Gothenburg, Sweden, is getting new traction electronics. Some company in Czech republic is doing this work. This example may not be perfect as the trams already had electronic traction control and regenerative breaking, but the point is that they throw out the old traction control and install new. (In this case it's partially because it's hard to get replacement parts for the old thyristor chopper stuff).


 It´s probably Cegelec which has done that to Berlins GT6 for the same reason. Obsolescence of spare parts for old chopper or GTO-Thyristors. This will be a big problem for every operator in the future.

As you said, it´s proven several times, that substitution of DC-Motors with aynchronous 3-phase AC turns out not to be effective during the lasting lifespan of the motor-car.

It´s more the weight of russian cars, that is nearly twice heavier than an ordinary new train of today. This truly is a point of energy-consumption. 

Russian cars are very solid but they require more maintainance. As Warsaw M1 was split into 2 parts due to construction of M2, the russian cars went to Kabaty part because they have to be checked very often.

But to be fair: They have to checked very often and failures are simple to fix. Modern cars have longer intervals in maintainance but if something is wrong, it´s really much worser.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

Transira said:


> Some aspect about trolleybus network.
> Baross ter, 702, 273, FLR-710, BPO-853.


The 80 should be a trolley route, why is a dieseasel plowing the 80?

Are you the one who also posted the 70, 78 backing video on the Yahoo trolley-bus group?


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

nbcee said:


> They said that refurbishing these trains will be cheaper than buying new ones. Even with this in mind I think they should have chosen the latter option but that's just my personal opinion.


When Skoda rebuilt the Russian cars for the Prague network they found the job was hell because every car was a different shape and size and it was hard to standardise anything. So, to the contrary, it would be a very expensive exercise.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

ode of bund said:


> The 80 should be a trolley route, why is a dieseasel plowing the 80?
> 
> Are you the one who also posted the 70, 78 backing video on the Yahoo trolley-bus group?


1. Works on Keleti pu 










2. Of course


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Kossuth Lajos ter.

1343, 1327, 1344






1348






1343






Kossuth Lajos ter - Szechenyi rakpart.

1353, 1335


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

Architectural short movie about the Fővám and Gellért stations on the new metro line 4 designed by sporaarchitects.
They won the first prize of the ARCHITIZER A+AWARDS 2014 in Transport + Infrastructure category.

For english subtitle click on the “CC” button and choose “english”.

100090648


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems that Budapest purchased 10 more URBOS CAF trams from the 87 extension of their initial contract with CAF.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...orld-rolling-stock-market-september-2014.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...s-EUR91m-fare-collection-system-contract.html
> 
> *Budapest awards €91m fare collection system contract*
> 13 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## Mac_07 (Dec 4, 2007)

A few shots from Budapest metro (from 5:30)


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Some updates*

Extension works of tram line 1:




























New bus stop sign design introduced at Ferenciek tere:









Contruction works of the interconnected Buda tram lines project have begun at Batthyány square:









and the first Volvo 7900 Hybrid bus arrived as well:


























https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Various news*

The long time badly needed bus fleet renewal program continues with 82+45 Man Lion's city A21 Euro 6 solo buses, 132 Mercedes Conecto G Euro 6 articulated buses and with 24+84 Skoda-Solaris trolleybuses as well.

--

Overview of Budapest's new bikesharing system which is one of the most advanced in the region:






--

200 new vending ticket machines have been installed so far throughout the city, 100 to follow soon.






---

FUTÁR project have been completed, live passanger information systems now fully operational.














Live informations available on:

- BKK's own route planner: http://futar.bkk.hu
- Google Maps: http://maps.google.com

Smartphone applications: 

- Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hu.webvalto.bkkfutar
- iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/hu/app/bkk-futar/id916193835?mt=8
- Windows Phone: http://www.windowsphone.com/hu-hu/store/app/bkk-futár/7c7aee72-1dd2-41ba-8a9c-9f6b9b42470e
- Waze integration coming soon


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

Fron said:


> Extension works of tram line 1:


What is the use of these giant red poles in between the tracks?


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Bridge suspension? :nuts:


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

xeror said:


> What is the use of these giant red poles in between the tracks?


http://koronaradio.hu/assets/uploads/newspic/lagymanyosi_hid.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

gramercy said:


>




How strange it is


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks gramercy. But it only explains the use of the two triangles. What's the use of the two panels on the top?


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Street lights?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Lights, used to be mirrors and the lights were on the road level shooting up.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Are the metro drive fast or slow?


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

gramercy said:


> Lights, used to be mirrors and the lights were on the road level shooting up.


Thanks. Now it makes sense why they are so tall and large compared with other street lights. If those are packed with light bulbs, it would be extremely bright. Why would they do the mirror version? And what made them change?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

dunno


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Qualified guesses:
1) Much easier to change "bulb" with the lamps near "ground" level, no need to use a ladder or skylift.

2) The lamps probably got dirty too fast when they were aimed upwards, or maybe they were damaged too often by rubbish/junk falling of the wehicles that were using the bridge?


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

So, this bridge was designed in the 90's and they wanted a very high-tech bridge, and at that time, this mirror thing was a very bright (haha), and unique solution. 

Here is a photo that illustrates the concept:










Unfortunately the mirrors had become very hazy in the last few years, and the bridge was very poorly lit, literally dangerous.

So it is time to renew the mirrors, but they've found a cheaper and better solution, putting LEDs in the place of the mirrors. This way the bridge won't loose it's character, and they won't have to renew the mirrors in every 10th year.

Right now you can see the renovation, and temporary lights on the bridge.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Tram line 1 now runs on its original route again from Bécsi út to Közvágóhíd. Travelling time between the two terminuses has decreased from 44 minutes to 37-38 minutes.


























The extension of the line is still u/c - this new section will be inaugurated in February

























Source: BKK facebook


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

nbcee said:


>


A classic IFA W50 still going strong! (The orange wehicle)


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

That is interesting. I don't see them that much left in other former east block countries. It seems like Hungary still have them a lot ... along with old Ikarus buses that are so common on Budapest streets.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Well we were manufacturing Ikarus buses so no surprise there.  But they are being phased out - as Fron said: 200 Conectos and Lion’s Cities are coming.

As for IFAs they are not a common sight anymore. According to the Central Statistical Office (KSH) there were 10 816 IFAs in 2008 and their number decreased to *5 826* by 2013 while the total number of trucks in the country was *419 031* last year. https://www.ksh.hu/docs/hun/xstadat/xstadat_eves/i_ode003b.html


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

nbcee said:


> Well we were manufacturing Ikarus buses so no surprise there.  But they are being phased out - as Fron said: 200 Conectos and Lion’s Cities are coming.
> 
> As for IFAs they are not a common sight anymore. According to the Central Statistical Office (KSH) there were 10 816 IFAs in 2008 and their number decreased to *5 826* by 2013 while the total number of trucks in the country was *419 031* last year. https://www.ksh.hu/docs/hun/xstadat/xstadat_eves/i_ode003b.html


Wow, thanks for such a detailed statistic. I read that table. What is that ZSUK at the very bottom of the table? Is it old polish ZUK?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

rakcancer said:


> Wow, thanks for such a detailed statistic. I read that table. What is that ZSUK at the very bottom of the table? Is it old polish ZUK?


Yepp. :yes: I feel a bit nostalgic towards those too and the same goes for Roburs and Nysa ambulance cars (those are completely gone by now).

P.s. If you are interested in the details of the numbers of (most) BKV vehicles here is an unofficial website by Bálint Hajtó:
http://hbweb.hu/hbweb/jarmu/budapest.htm


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Budapest | Tram line 1*

Some self-made pics of the renewed stops on line 1:

Vágány utca / Róbert Károly körút













































Kacsóh Pongrác út:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some videos:



Fron said:


> Lehet videón is már nézni a felújított szakaszokat oda-vissza:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...tender-to-rebuild-metro-cars.html?channel=542
> 
> *Budapest issues tender to rebuild metro cars*
> Tuesday, November 25, 2014
> ...


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Planned projects 2014-2020*

Modernisation and prolongate on metro line M1:
5 new stops will be added, the line will be prolongated to Rákosrendező railway station as well as to Vigató tér (Square)
Hungária körút will be the first new stop to change her for tram line 1+1A





Prolongate in direction North Pest:



Buying new vehicles for the line planned as well:









Photos: www.bkk.hu


----------



## BPPublicFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Some photos:

New entrance of Deák Ferenc tér:









Elevators for the old stops are planned as well:









New stop Hungária körút:









The new terminus at Vigado tér:



























PhotoS: www.bkk.hu


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*Budapest’s M4 Metro To Operate In Driverless Mode From Monday*










"The test period of automated control, began on Budapest’s new metro line 4 in mid-March, has entered its final phase. In the two-week beginning from next Monday, experts from the national transportation authority, the Centre for Budapest Transport (BKK) and Siemens, the company which developed the system, will test the operation of the driverless system amid regular passenger traffic. This will include how fast telephone operators based at stations and the control centre will be able to locate errors on the autonated trains. Stewards will continue to be present on the trains but will only interfere after a certain period of time because solving any possible errors will be the task of the dispatchers.

Careful testing is necessary for the final permit to be issued. According to the Centre for Budapest Transport, the trains will be controlled by a central, automated system which complies with the strictest security standards, elaborated with the assistance of highly-acclaimed international and domestic companies. The final permit will be issed after evaluations have come to a close, some time at the end of the year. Following this, temporary driver’s compartments on trains will be dismantled.

Minor interruptions in traffic on the line are possible in the final phase of testing, BKK added."

Once the driver's cabin is eleminated, it gonna be like riding the Docklands Light railway. Can't wait.


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*Millenium metro could be replaced*

"Carriages of Budapest’s metro line 1, also known as Millennium Underground Railway or M1 – the oldest line in the Budapest Metro system – could be replaced between 2014-2020, Hungarian portal design.hu reported today.

A plan is in place to replace the carriages based on the designs of Péter Kukorelli, a graduate of the Moholy-Nagy University of Art and Design Budapest. Kukorelli is currently employed in Barcelona and has already worked with the Centre for Budapest Transport BKK and its operator BKV, the portal says, adding that the new carriages could be driverless."


























It's weird looking from the outside and the front overhang of the driverless cabin would reduce capacity which is already an issue with this line so i don't think it's the right design. The interior is awsome though.
Note the new logo; a tribute to its glorious past.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ M1 is more like light-rail than heavy metro so couldn't they use light rail vehicles on that line?


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

^^The tunnels have unique parameters so this line requires unique trains.


----------



## matt91486 (Feb 16, 2013)

nbcee said:


> ^^The tunnels have unique parameters so this line requires unique trains.


I think the design for these new trains is pretty beautiful, but capacity reduction is a problem, especially if they are eventually considering extending the line. I'll be sad to lose some of the old ones though.


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

We love the M1 metro and the quirky trains


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*New buses for Budapest*

Mercedes Conecto G Euro 6 solo:

































Solaris Trollino 12&18:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys! 
I am writing to you from Sofia, Bulgaria and I urgently need some information on Budapests experience in public transport. You see, we are 5 young guys who formed an NGO fighting for better public transport. I visited Budapest two times and I very much liked the small concrete barriers that divide the tram lines from the rest of the street. We would like to propose this solution to the Municipality of Sofia. 
Can you please give me all the information on these small barriers that you can: price, producer (Hungarian or imported?), any contacts of those producers, what they are made from, how durable are they in Budapest, maybe some tender documents where a price and producer is visible… 

I very much thank all of you in advance for the effort. You can write the answers to me on private message as well. 
Best regards from Sofia.


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

Andrej_LJ said:


> Hi guys!
> I am writing to you from Sofia, Bulgaria and I urgently need some information on Budapests experience in public transport. You see, we are 5 young guys who formed an NGO fighting for better public transport. I visited Budapest two times and I very much liked the small concrete barriers that divide the tram lines from the rest of the street. We would like to propose this solution to the Municipality of Sofia.
> Can you please give me all the information on these small barriers that you can: price, producer (Hungarian or imported?), any contacts of those producers, what they are made from, how durable are they in Budapest, maybe some tender documents where a price and producer is visible…
> 
> ...


Hi Andrej
Sure. Always glad to help you guys.
The traffic separation barrier you need information about is called " *beton gömb süveg" or "beton gömb süveg sor" *in Hungarian but don't even try to pronounce it you'll have a hard time getting it right. In English it's *"road separation cap*" but there could be other names for it.
I found a manufacturer for you in the Southeastern Hungarian city of *Hódmezővásárhely *called Csomiep Kft. They have info in English as well.
http://www.csomiep.eu/



















Nice projects you're having especially the Sofia metro and the new airport extension is just icing on the cake.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

There are also more conventional berms like this example in Prague:










It's probably just a matter of aesthetics unless the Hungarian "bumps" have some practical advantage.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I also thought that the Hungarian "bumps" look quite nice when I visited Budapest. They definitely stood out compared to other solutions I've seen. 

There are also asymmetrical "bumps" which are slanted on one side, like here: https://www.google.ee/maps/@47.4911...m4!1e1!3m2!1smCJ2uRhNe6t_7eLNxzAC7A!2e0?hl=et


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Another solution, used for example in Gothenburg, Sweden, is to have the tram/bus lanes a few centimetres higher up than the lanes for private cars. With the tram/bus lanes in the middle of the street there is no risk of people mixing up what is a tram/bus lane and what is a pedestrian walkway area.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I also thought that the Hungarian "bumps" look quite nice when I visited Budapest. They definitely stood out compared to other solutions I've seen.
> 
> There are also asymmetrical "bumps" which are slanted on one side, like here: https://www.google.ee/maps/@47.4911...m4!1e1!3m2!1smCJ2uRhNe6t_7eLNxzAC7A!2e0?hl=et


Well certainly either of those methods you would definitely feel it if you accidentally drove over it!

The Gothenburg method is also used on Gold Coast, Australia. The important thing is that emergency vehicles can surmount the barrier.


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

http://iho.hu/hir/ma-ejjel-is-tekergett-a-2202-es-cafka-150507

Pilot run of CAF Urbos 3 trams:


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*A little update on Metro 3 and 4*

Bad news for all metro fans. M4 will not be extended towards 'Bosnyak ter' which would have been the eastern extension with four stations. The local authorities have decided to build a tram instead, killing the project all together. This is a heinous political interference with the city's public transport development and surely, one of the worst decisions from a technical point of view. In fact, the current administration never had any intention of building the second section, blaming lack of funding and other nonsense, which is of course BS, so the line remains unfinished possibly for decades to come. hno: Although, a short western extension is still likely.










The rolling stock consists of Alstom Metropolis train sets, which also run on M2. 




























And this takes us to M3










The next significant project in Budapest will be the modernization of M3, having been already delayed for a few years. Some of the trains are pushing 40, therefore they should be replaced by new ones but unfortunately the city will go for a complete refurbishment. It means that this Sovie-made carriages will still be running in Budapest around 2040. hno:

State of disrepair























































And the "new ones". Refurbished carriages in Moscow.




























Anyhow, i didn't wanna upset any metro fan, however we sometimes have no choice but to accept the facts and move on.
In the meantime, we have to make do with a couple of insignificant, almost unnecessary tram extensions motivated by political bickering, going on for ages.
So, it's not looking up but every cloud has a silver lining. The Hungarian Railways has promising plans to improve the city's transportation by introducing an interconnecting train line, cutting through the entire city north/south, a suburban/S-bahn-like system. Although, it would be an orbital line, bypassing central Budapest. 
The plan just surficed a week ago, so we'll see.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Good decision to build Tram lines


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

Tramwayman said:


> Good decision to build Tram lines


Not really. Due to high capacity (80-100 thousand p/per/day), this route (M4) to 'Bosnyak ter' requires metro. Remember, this was a political decision not a technical one.hno:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Criticalhun said:


> Not really. Due to high capacity (80-100 thousand p/per/day), this route (M4) to 'Bosnyak ter' requires metro. Remember, this was a political decision not a technical one.hno:


Well I guess you now well the cost of Metro line and Tram line, you could be right about this route but Budapest need more tram lines, especially in city center.


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

Tramwayman said:


> Well I guess you now well the cost of Metro line and Tram line, you could be right about this route but Budapest need more tram lines, especially in city center.


Of course, the cost of metro is significantly higher, however leaving a metro line incomplete is the worst thing you can do to the passenger, the very entity it was built for. Unnecessary transfers make the passangers look for other alternatives which basically renders the line inefficient. In terms of passanger figures, it's quite busy but due to its short lenght, it cannot reach its full potential.
Actually, Budapest doesn't need more tram lines. What it needs is the merging of several existing lines in order to incorporate them into a network.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...roves-new-metro-railway-link.html?channel=525
> 
> *Budapest approves new metro-railway link*
> Wednesday, June 24, 2015
> ...


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

So logical, that it's actually amazing they didn't think it through fully when the HEV was cut back and partially replaced by the red metro line.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, Puskás Ferenc Stadion stop was built with 4 tracks, to allow an almost direct change between the 2 different systems. One would have had to walk from one side of the platform to the other.

Is that last sentence correct?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...udapest-metro-car-modernisation-contract.html
> 
> *Budapest metro car modernisation contract*
> 10 Jul 2015
> ...


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Lets see these soviet trains in action....


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*New trams in Budapest on test runs*

47 Spanish-made CAF trams will form part of Budapest’s new fleet, including longer and shorter models. The shorter, 34-metre variety of the tram will run on the redeveloped line 3 on the outskirts of Pest and the interconnected network of tram lines in Buda, which will be established in several phases. The 56-metre model, which is to be even longer than the Combino trams currently running on lines 4 and 6, will run on route 1.
A total of twenty-five 34-metre trams are expected to arrive in Budapest until the summer and the new fleet is scheduled to serve passenghers starting from autumn on line 3.

































































Initially, testing was carried out overnight when other services were not running, currently they're making daytime tests mostly on line 1.

https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest/photos_stream


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Criticalhun said:


> 47 Spanish-made CAF trams will form part of Budapest’s new fleet, including longer and shorter models. The shorter, 34-metre variety of the tram will run on the redeveloped line 3 on the outskirts of Pest and the interconnected network of tram lines in Buda, which will be established in several phases.


What part of tram lines i Buda will be interconnected to line 3?


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

MiaM said:


> What part of tram lines i Buda will be interconnected to line 3?


Not any.
- Line 3 is one thing
- The interconnected network of Buda (Line 17 connected to lines 19, 41 and 61) is another one.


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

Criticalhun said:


>


Why are you buy exactly these trams? They are good, but i like Siemens Combino very much - they are awesome. Or maybe, Siemens doesn't manufacture Combino ( which Budapest has) already?


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

Who has the fotos of driver panel in Siemens Combino in Budapest?


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


They look like many trains in Ukraine. And who knows how many Alstom undeground trains has Budapest now? And how many Alstoms will receive Budapest at the nearest time?


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

First 9 module variant:









http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=268


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Fron said:


> First 9 module variant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol::nuts::lol::nuts: Badass 56 meters worls current longest tramway beating Combinos 9 year record!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...furbishment-to-be-retendered.html?channel=525
> 
> *Budapest Line 3 refurbishment to be retendered?*
> Wednesday, July 29, 2015
> ...


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Fron said:


> First 9 module variant:


I am surprised at so few doors considering they are supposed to (I assume) move masses of people with high turnover. Two double-leaf doors per 10 metres is the usual typical standard for high capacity work.

The CAFs in Sydney have badly-designed seats over the bogies which cause people to have their feet blocking the aisle. They also don't ride very well. I hope you get a better job in Budapest.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

historyworks said:


> I am surprised at so few doors considering they are supposed to (I assume) move masses of people with high turnover. Two double-leaf doors per 10 metres is the usual typical standard for high capacity work.


AFAIK they will replace high floor Tatra trams on line 1 and the "buda" lines and high floor TW6000 (second-hand trams from germany) on line 3, so it will (afaik) be an improvement compared to the old trams. Also AFAIK there are only major passenger flows at a few interchange points on theese lines.



historyworks said:


> The CAFs in Sydney have badly-designed seats over the bogies which cause people to have their feet blocking the aisle. They also don't ride very well. I hope you get a better job in Budapest.


Interesting! There are some new CAF trams in Stockholm, Sweden, which isn't that far away from where I live, but I haven't had a ride with any of them yet. I haven't heard anything bad about them though...


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

MiaM said:


> Interesting! There are some new CAF trams in Stockholm, Sweden, which isn't that far away from where I live, but I haven't had a ride with any of them yet. I haven't heard anything bad about them though...


The Stockholm CAFs are a different design and don't have the ride and seating issues. The Sydney CAFs are the same design as the Budapest ones.

Low floor is certainly better than high floor but there is a large reduction in the number of doors per length compared to the Tatras and even the TW6000.


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*The longest tram has arrived in Budapest*

The first 56 meter long tram was delivered by CAF yesterday and was quickly assembled near Örs vezér tere. It was transported in 3 pieces by trucks from Spain. This model is 2 meters longer than the Siemens Combino, running on lines 4 and 6. The world's longest tram will run on line 1.
Here are some pictures of the assembly. Enjoy!































































































































https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...efurbishment-contract-signed.html?channel=525
> 
> *Budapest finalises metro train refurbishment deal*
> Tuesday, August 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## milanopablojgul1269 (Aug 12, 2015)

Y LOS METROS HISTORICOS DE BUDAPEST


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Timelapse of surroudings around Szell Kalman ter station entrance, which includes new public spaces:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

First train with removed driver cab now in service on line 4:



Criticalhun said:


> https://www.facebook.com/nemethkalman


Couple of before/after pictures from the refurbished Széll Kálmán tér public transportation hub:
































































https://www.facebook.com/bkkbudapest/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1091808080877679


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Ganz KCSV–7 tram*


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Ganz KCSV–7 tram*


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Ganz CSMG tram*


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Ganz CSMG tram*


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

^^

Are those signals rather new?

I don't remember seeing something like that when I visited Budapest six years ago.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-metro-line-3-modernisation.html?channel=525
> 
> *Budapest calls tenders for metro Line 3 upgrade*
> Tuesday, July 19, 2016
> ...


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Metrovagonmas 81-717.2K & 81-714.2K


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

81-717.2K on test track:


----------



## winnipeg (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have just one question about BuBi (which is a public transportation for me...)

I registered on the website but right after I read this : _"Only natural persons with residence in Hungary as well as legal entities, institutions and non-governmental organisations registered and operating in Hungary are entitled to purchase MOL Bubi passes."_

Which means that as a traveler who stay only few days in Hungary, I'm not allowed to rent one of these bikes, right? If yes, this is so bad, I was expecting a system as simple as the one we could find in other European cities such Paris, Vienna, London, etc... but the registration process is already sadly too difficult and if it's only opened to resident, I don't get the point of this system.... 


Edit : oh I found, what I was looking for is "ticket", not "passes", I found how to prepay for the bikes... By the way this website is complicated as hell, they should make it more easy to understand and to use (and less buggy)...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

What is a Bubi, It sounds funnier that it probably is.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

bongo-anders said:


> What is a Bubi, It sounds funnier that it probably is.


Bikes for rent in Budapest: http://welovebudapest.com/budapest....de.the.new.mol.bubi.bikes.all.around.budapest


----------



## SeanT (Sep 14, 2008)

BUdapest BIke


----------



## mazarick (Oct 5, 2016)

I really like how the old metro that goes to Ujpest sounds. (I visited and I loved that retro sound each time the doors open/close)

PAAM PAAAAAAM!!! (and then they say something)


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

winnipeg said:


> oh I found, what I was looking for is "ticket", not "passes"


In Hungarian language single tickets ("jegy") and weekly or monthly passes ("bérlet") are two different things. Unfortunately there is sometimes even in English translation "ticket" and "pass" although in English they're not so strict distincted as in Hungarian.


----------



## lalumking (Oct 31, 2014)

mazarick said:


> I really like how the old metro that goes to Ujpest sounds. (I visited and I loved that retro sound each time the doors open/close)
> 
> PAAM PAAAAAAM!!! (and then they say something)


That something is "Kérem vigyázzanak, az ajtók záródnak", which is the Hungarian version of "Please mind the closing doors", "Zurück bleiben, bitte!" or "осторожно двери закрываются"


----------



## winnipeg (Nov 12, 2014)

SeanT said:


> BUdapest BIke


Exact! :yes:

So I was in Budapest yesterday and I was really dispointed by BuBi... hno:

I was at Keleti train station, I went to the BuBi bikes who are at the left of the station, I tried to take one.... but first of all, the bike were looking really bad for some of them like of there was no maintenance on it.... I finaly found an available bike (there is a LED on it who tells if the bike works or not - At Keleti, only 1 or 2 bikes in total (over maybe 12 bikes in total in the station), I tried to rent one from the bike itself (the bike have a numeric keybad and a small screen on their back where you can enter your ticket informations or push your contactless BuBi card.... 

But even if the bike was showing as available and that my subscription was okay, I got the message "bike not available", the same for the other one, I then tried to renti one from the station itself (there is a touchscreen at the station) but it was a pain in the a**, the touchscreen was so bad... it took me something like 2 minutes to enter my phone number and my password... :bash:
And same problem, the bike who was showed as "available" were not available... Okay.

So I went in the city and finaly found the "Varoshaza park" station, same problem here, plenty of bikes (13 bikes) but none of them was available....

 

I saw a woman with what looked like an annual pass card, she pushed it on every bike but none responded (they were all off)... 


But finaly at the next BuBi station (Deak Ferenc) I found an available bike :lol: (and as other stations it was full of others bike not working...), and I was finaly able to rent it, I pushed my phone number and the passcode on the bike and it unlocked... The bike was kind of okay despite the pedals was in a bad state...


So, in my opinion this system goes from a good idea but it seems to have an unbelievable lack of reliability and a big lack of maintenance on the system and the bikes.... (In other big European cities like Paris for example, the system is way way way more simple and reliable, maybe they understood that the system needs maintenance to works... or maybe they have more experience with the system in Paris (who will have 10 years next year.....)).

Anyway it's very sad because Budapest is very fun to ride with a bike... hno:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...est-kelenfold-tram-extension.html?channel=526
> 
> *BKK tenders Budapest Kelenföld tram extension*
> Monday, October 17, 2016
> ...


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

So where will the line go after Kelenfold?


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

winnipeg said:


> Anyway it's very sad because Budapest is very fun to ride with a bike... hno:


When I was in Budapest in summer, I started to hate these BuBi bikes as soon as I saw them, so I rather rented normal bike here http://bikebase.hu/home near Nyguati
Anyway, Budapest has lot to do to catch up e.g. Vienna in cycling infrastructure, but it has a huge space to improve things so the potencial is definitely there.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

A little gem, a map showing the daily ridership on public transport vehicles on the Pest side of the town from last year:








http://index.hu/belfold/budapest/2016/10/25/bkk_metrostop/
red: metro lines
yellow: tram lines
blue: autobus lines
green: suburban railway lines 
pink: trolleybus lines
orange (barely visible): coach lines
purple: railway lines

You can clearly see the importance of the East-West M2 and the North-South M3 metro lines and just how busy is the 4 and 6 twin tramline on the Grand Boulevard.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/bkv-loses-budapest-suburban-lines-1.html
> 
> *MÁV gains Budapest suburban lines*
> 25 Nov 2016
> ...


----------



## mamadoo (Oct 6, 2008)

What does it exactly mean for HÉV that it's been taken over by MÁV? Was that owned before by the city?


----------



## prangar (Aug 1, 2015)

I see that it hasn't been mentioned here before: Budapest launched a metro replacement _boat_ service on the river Danube between Kossuth tér and Batthány tér metro stations, since Metro Line M2 is not stopping at Kossuth tér until this Spring:

http://www.bkk.hu/en/2016/12/boat-line-d2-has-been-launched/


----------



## prangar (Aug 1, 2015)

mamadoo said:


> What does it exactly mean for HÉV that it's been taken over by MÁV? Was that owned before by the city?


Yes, it was owned by the city before 1 Nov 2016. BHÉV / HÉV was owned by a private company prior to 1933, then the city of Budapest took over from 1933 to 1952, after that, it became part of MÁV until 1958, when ownership was transferred back to Budapest, until last year's another ownership change.

It's also important to note, that this change doesn't mean anything (yet) to passangers, HÉV is still part of the integrated transport system of Budapest, tickets and passes are also still valid.


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Ganz CSMG–2 tram*


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://stroyobzor.ua/news/alekseevs...nomest-i-predpolagaet-sozdanie-239-novyh.html

*Budapest metro-suburban rail link moves forward*
Wednesday, February 01, 2017










_FŐMTERV, Hungary, has been awarded a contract to review a 2013 feasibility study into the construction of a connection between Budapest metro Line M2 and the HÉV suburban line to Gödöllő (H8) and Csömör (H9) at Örs vezér tere_

The current project also involves preparing a new feasibility study for a new branch line to Rákoskeresztúr but the core of the eight-year framework contract is to prepare authorisation and building plans for the connection of M2 and H8/H9

...


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry if repeated. This is an old video, but I have not seen him here.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Low-Floorer from Poland made a series of videos about the Budapestian public transport:

In general:





Metro:





Trolleybuses:





More videos coming soon!

I like his videos.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Budapest metro is the 2nd oldest metro of Europe. It currently has 4 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3* & *4*. The most interesting line is line 1, which is I think the 2nd least deep metro of the world (the 1st is Tianjin line 1 I heard). Entire line built sub-surface, directly below the street. In old days it was only 2 car trains, 1 was motor car, another was trailer car, much like a tram. It was classified as an underground tram line until metro line 3 was built, when this line was named M1. The primary reason to build this line was that in those times Budapest had a very classical look and the city government did not allow the construction of a tram route on Sugár street (now Andrássy street). It was the idea of Mór Balázs, the leader of the tramway authority, to build this tram line underground. All stations are still very much heritage type look, and originally as an underground tram route, all stations are very close to each other.

Line 2 has a standard metro line, whereas line 3 has half-automated operation (ATO). The driver has to close the doors and push the start buttons only. Line 4 is prepared for driverless operation, although initially drivers will remain in a temporary driver's cab. The track area is surveilled by a infrared system, as no platform screen doors have been installed. The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) Line 1 is planned to extend north central Budapest upto Rakosrendejo. It will be very good extension because it will create an interchange between suburban train and metro. Passengers coming from outside Budapest could then get down there, and could take the metro to reach at city centre. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

2) Line 2 extension project is most interesting, because it is planned to be united with Gödöllő suburban line, which is an old project. So is it means the current train route H8 will be totally converted to metro? The train line is on surface and has overhead wire, but the metro has third rail. So will the entire proposed extension towards eastern suburb will be converted to 3rd rail traction? I think if it will happen, it will be the longest metro line. And what will be the future of train route H9 towards Csomor? Will it also be metro, or will be kept as suburban train (HEV)? Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

3) Line 3 is planned to extend northwards from Újpest-Központ to Káposztásmegyer, with 3-5 stations. A southern extension to the Ferihegy Airport has been proposed. Airport connection will be much better. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

4) Line 4 supposed to be extended northeast from Keleti pályaudvar to Bosnyák tér, although a new tram line is now planned to be build along this corridor instead. Which will be constructed finally—metro or tram? Will it also be extended towards west up-to Viragpiac? Please write some details.


----------



## lalumking (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashis Mitra said:


> After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.
> 
> 1) Line 1 is planned to extend north central Budapest upto Rakosrendejo. It will be very good extension because it will create an interchange between suburban train and metro. Passengers coming from outside Budapest could then get down there, and could take the metro to reach at city centre. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.
> 
> ...


Line 1 extension is not decided yet, though some plans have been made. Government approval and funds probably won't be available after quitting the Olympic bid (~as a "punishment")

Line 2 extension and HÉV project is on its way, official planning and fessibility study is to be completed till 2020. Although, HÉV lines are now out of Budapest's finance and there is a new company, MÁV-HÉV, which makes everything more complicated. 

Line 3 extension to the north is about to happen in ~10 years, or maybe 5. After the reconstruction of the existing line. The southern extension to the airport will not happen, instead we will have a direct railway link. 

Line 4 will not be extended in ~20 years. Mainly because of all the problems and corruption that came up with it. And the current mayor is clearly against ANY extension on that line. Although a new mayor (elections in 2019) can have a different opinion on that. 

The main problem in Budapest is the complete lack of city funding to these projects. So the city depends highly on governmental funds and approval, and neither Orbán, nor any major officials share even a little "personal love" for Budapest.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sad, almost same with my City Kolkata. Political leaders are more or less same around the world I see. In a sentence, the future of Budapest metro is not good.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why the lack of love for Budapest?


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's interesting. In Poland it can be often seen that much is invested in the capital and other cities are often forgotten about. And in Hungary... there is practically no big cities except for Budapest. The next one after it has a population of 200k.

But I believe they may not like Budapest for reasons like city authorities from another political party than the central government, or something like that.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Budapest metro is the 2nd oldest metro of Europe. It currently has 4 lines— .....
> The most interesting line is line 1, which is I think the 2nd least deep metro of the world.
> Entire line built sub-surface, directly below the street.
> In old days it was only 2 car trains, 1 was motor car, another was trailer car, much like a tram.
> ...


That's the metro Line 1 (foldalatti) you're speaking about :
https://www.google.fr/search?q=fold...g8ZrTAhUE8RQKHRe8DMwQ_AUIBigB&biw=972&bih=510


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Kpc21 said:


> But I believe they may not like Budapest for reasons like city authorities from another political party than the central government, or something like that.


That, to me, is very absurd. Why should all levels of government be the same when they take care of different things? I know people in Canada who may vote for one party in the provincial elections and another in the federal elections


----------



## lalumking (Oct 31, 2014)

Balkanada said:


> That, to me, is very absurd. Why should all levels of government be the same when they take care of different things? I know people in Canada who may vote for one party in the provincial elections and another in the federal elections


In Hungary it's totally different. The power of the state is much larger than in "western" countries. Especially when it comes to the allocation of funding (private funding is still not common or cannot compete with governmental funds). So, voting is taken very seriously and the winners of the elections often "punish" those cities and regions that clearly voted against them, by simply giving no development funds. And we have the "red" Budapest and the "orange" countryside. The "red" Budapest won 2 elections in a row (2002, 2006) for the Socialist-Liberal coalition (in a situation where the countryside clearly voted in favor of Fidesz even back then...) and most of current leaders come from outside Budapest themselves. And even by now, everything "anti-Fidesz" and "anti-Orbán" comes from Budapest, while they have a strong majority outside the capital. So, that's where the "hatred" origins. On the other hand, the Socialist were pro-Budapest and often "anti-countryside".


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Budapest rail strategy published


The Budapest Development Centre has announced the findings of the Budapest Agglomeration Railway Strategy, which aims to increase rail passenger volumes.




www.railjournal.com







> THE Hungarian government’s Budapest Development Centre (BFK) has announced the findings of the Budapest Agglomeration Railway Strategy (BAVS), which aims to increase passenger volumes around the Budapest area by 80% by 2040 by identifying projects that will increase capacity on existing lines
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Upgrades to two Budapest suburban lines to proceed


Budapest Development Centre seeks contractor to plan upgrades to single-track lines from Budapest to Lajosmizse, and Budapest - Veresegyház - Vác.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

HUF 4.6 Bn Allocated to Connecting Budapest Metro, Suburban Rail


The government is allocating 4.6 billion forints (EUR 12.5m) for a project connecting Budapest’s metro line 2 and the HÉV railway line to the eastern suburbs, Gergely Gulyás, the head of the Prime Minister’s Office, said on Tuesday. Gulyás, who is also the minister responsible for the...




hungarytoday.hu


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

The plans to connect line M2 with HÉV are now one step further. According to the current status, new vehicles for overhead line operation are to be procured. What will happen to the AM5M2 trains?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

How is that going to work if the metro is grade-separated and the HEV is a surface line? Will the HEV be put on an elevated alignment?


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

As far as I know, there will be new rolling stock for third rail and overhead line operation. So dual mode trains like in Rotterdam and formerly Amsterdam. For me, it sounds like a big waste of money, since the new trains on M2 are less than 15 years old. In fact the youngest AM5M2 trains will reach 10 years in 2023.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

metr0p0litain said:


> As far as I know, there will be new rolling stock for third rail and overhead line operation. So dual mode trains like in Rotterdam and formerly Amsterdam. For me, it sounds like a big waste of money, since the new trains on M2 are less than 15 years old. In fact the youngest AM5M2 trains will reach 10 years in 2023.


Surely they would just be moved to line 3 which is very similar technically? Seems unlikely they would just abandon modern trains. Running the HEV into the metro can only improve it's passenger numbers, and over time it can become more grade-separated, so overall it makes sense


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely it will make sense. Of course it will cost but "low" compared to a full new line. This project will densify the services throughout city centre.
YES trains will have to be changed, but some trains on other lines, although modernised some years ago, may have to be scrapped.


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

Stuu said:


> Surely they would just be moved to line 3 which is very similar technically? Seems unlikely they would just abandon modern trains. Running the HEV into the metro can only improve it's passenger numbers, and over time it can become more grade-separated, so overall it makes sense


It is not an option to move trains from line 2 to line 3, since they are 120 m long. Stations on line 3 are only 80 m long.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Windblower said:


> It is not an option to move trains from line 2 to line 3, since they are 120 m long. Stations on line 3 are only 80 m long.


Eh? I'm sure you know the proper data and were only distrait 
All stations of lines 2 and 3 are 120m*, stations of line 4 have a length of 80m.
However, the trains of line 2 are shorter, only 100m. Using them in line 3 would mean -17% of capacity which is, considering the trains are full in rush hour, is not acceptable. 

* Because of security reasons the terminal station Örs vezér tere of line 2 may not be used in whole length.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Attus said:


> * Because of security reasons the terminal station Örs vezér tere of line 2 may not be used in whole length.


What are the security concerns related to this terminal station?


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What are the security concerns related to this terminal station?


1., I think I used the wrong word: it's about safety, not security.
2., The end of the track is very close to the building wall. Even the slightest breaking issue could cause that the train breaks the wall and runs out of the building (this station is on the surface). Buffer stops had to be installed approx. 10 meters apart from the end of the track, it made the usable length 10 meters shorter.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Definitely a safety issue with what would happen if the train brakes failed and overran the buffers: also, it is not easy to extend the platforms because the crossover sits very tightly between the depot access tracks, and the station platforms.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr.Joke said:


> Will M1 line get new trains soon?


maybe, but the plans for the newest trains are unofficial









Source: 2023-ra elkészülhet az új kisföldalatti prototípusa


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Heritage tram in Budapest - Historische Straßenbahn in Budapest*









Source: Retró troli, retró busz és nosztalgiavillamos is jár a hétvégén


----------

